# ACS Assessment February 2018



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi,

I am starting new thread for folks who applied for ACS assessment in Feb 2018. Lets share progress of the application. I've applied on 2nd Feb. It stands at application submitted status. Cheers. :typing:


----------



## msgonz (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi, 

What's your status? I also submitted on 2nd Feb and still shows submitted.

Cheers


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

goal2019 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am starting new thread for folks who applied for ACS assessment in Feb 2018. Lets share progress of the application. I've applied on 2nd Feb. It stands at application submitted status. Cheers. :typing:


Hi,
I submitted my ACS application on 21st jan 2018, after 10 days on 31st jan status changed to "in process" (case officer assigned)

Still with CO, after that it will go Assessor, any Idea how much time assessor may take?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

msgonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's your status? I also submitted on 2nd Feb and still shows submitted.
> 
> Cheers


It is still same status for me also "Application Submitted". Hopefully it starts progressing from this Friday or next week beginning. Keep posted.


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> It is still same status for me also "Application Submitted". Hopefully it starts progressing from this Friday or next week beginning. Keep posted.


Good news. My application (Applied on 2nd Feb) started progress today. It stands at In Progress (with CO) now. 
Hopefully next move will be in two to three days...Cheers


----------



## msgonz (Feb 5, 2018)

goal2019 said:


> Good news. My application (Applied on 2nd Feb) started progress today. It stands at In Progress (with CO) now.
> Hopefully next move will be in two to three days...Cheers


That's awesome, mine shows "With Assessor".. Does it mean the next step would be "In Progress (with CO)" as yours? 

I haven't been able to find anything official about the lifecycle of ACS skills assessments


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

msgonz said:


> That's awesome, mine shows "With Assessor".. Does it mean the next step would be "In Progress (with CO)" as yours?
> 
> I haven't been able to find anything official about the lifecycle of ACS skills assessments


You are ahead of him. You already crossed "In Progress" state.

Submitted->In Progress (with CO)-> With Assessor -> Result


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

I have submitted on 6th Feb and it shows application is submitted.


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> I have submitted on 6th Feb and it shows application is submitted.


You can expect progress of your application from 13th Feb.

It looks current trend running for folks who applied in 3rd week of Dec. With this trend we can expect to get the ACS result in another 4-5 weeks. Keep an eye on your email if any message from CO for any additional documents. Be patient and peaceful...


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi,

I submitted for a review and got result in a week.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> > I have submitted on 6th Feb and it shows application is submitted.
> ...


Thanks for the valuable information. Surely will keep an eye on my emails. Rightly said, patience and peaceful are important aspects now.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vinayge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted for a review and got result in a week.


Which code have you submitted the skill assessment for ?


----------



## gv.balaji1977 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I am new here and recently submitted with ACS too! I did it on 31st Jan 2018 and current status is In Process with CO. Looks like it can take 4-6 weeks for result unless the CO/Assessor request for any missing documents. Fingers crossed.


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

vinayge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted for a review and got result in a week.




Can you elaborate more on your case?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> > I have submitted on 6th Feb and it shows application is submitted.
> ...


Hi,
I checked my application status just few minutes ago and saw the status change to Received Application. 
It is mentioned that 'Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor.'
I am waiting with all my patience and hoping for a positive outcome from ACS for 261112 Systems Analyst.


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

My application is still with CO since 8th Feb. No email from CO as of now regarding any documents so expecting to move it next stage in this week. Delay might be due to application has total of 8 episodes (1 personal identify + 1 Qualification + 1 previous experience + 5 current experience with different countries). Hoping for best.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> My application is still with CO since 8th Feb. No email from CO as of now regarding any documents so expecting to move it next stage in this week. Delay might be due to application has total of 8 episodes (1 personal identify + 1 Qualification + 1 previous experience + 5 current experience with different countries). Hoping for best.


In your case, yes, it could be due to 8 episodes. As your application is with CO, if you don't get any emails for further documentation, it should move to the next step: With Assessor.


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi All,

I applied for ACS from Engineer Australia on 10th Feb 2018 & hopefully the process will unfold effortlessly.

Regards,
Malik


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

QFMALIK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for ACS from Engineer Australia on 10th Feb 2018 & hopefully the process will unfold effortlessly.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Malik for your ACS Assessment.


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you shekhar!!
Best of luck to you too.


----------



## PrabhuShankar (Feb 12, 2018)

goal2019 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am starting new thread for folks who applied for ACS assessment in Feb 2018. Lets share progress of the application. I've applied on 2nd Feb. It stands at application submitted status. Cheers. :typing:


Hi, I am a datawarehouse developer.
What is the application type that I should be selected for ACS assessment? Is it Skills??
SKILLS
$ 500
Qualifications and Work Experience required


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

PrabhuShankar said:


> goal2019 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi Prabhu,

Yes, for ACS Assessment, select SKILLS $500.
You can fill up the form which comes as you click SKILLS including qualifications and work experiences.
You need to upload the notarised copy of documents uploaded for ACS Assessment.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

QFMALIK said:


> Thank you shekhar!!
> Best of luck to you too.


Thanks Malik.


----------



## myadav2784 (Jan 13, 2018)

I applied on 17th Jan and still, it is with Assessor.God knows when I will get assessment.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

myadav2784 said:


> I applied on 17th Jan and still, it is with Assessor.God knows when I will get assessment.


Patience is all what it takes at this time. Its good to know that your case is in Assessor status. Good Luck!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Anyone here got their application progressed ?


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Anyone here got their application progressed ?


nope . Applied on 2nd Feb and moved to in progress with CO on 8th Feb. It still stays at In progress with CO. Expecting result on or after 2nd April with this trend.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> nope . Applied on 2nd Feb and moved to in progress with CO on 8th Feb. It still stays at In progress with CO. Expecting result on or after 2nd April with this trend.


According to ImmiTracker, I see 'one' person got approved ACS assessment today. It took 55 days for application dated 22-Dec-2017. 
For the last 3 ACS approved assessments, the number of days varied from 48, 53 and 55. 
With this trend, you might get your ACS Assessment by last week of Mar'18.
Good Luck!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> nope . Applied on 2nd Feb and moved to in progress with CO on 8th Feb. It still stays at In progress with CO. Expecting result on or after 2nd April with this trend.


Ignore my previous signature. Don't know how the numbers changed! Have update my timelines correctly now.

by the way, Good Luck to all


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Applied yesterday. Showing in progress with CO within 18 hours.


----------



## PrabhuShankar (Feb 12, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Prabhu,
> 
> Yes, for ACS Assessment, select SKILLS $500.
> You can fill up the form which comes as you click SKILLS including qualifications and work experiences.
> You need to upload the notarized copy of documents uploaded for ACS Assessment.


Hi Shekar, 

My first company manager is not working with the company anymore. 
Is it okay if I get a notarized letter from him even if he not working there? or should i get a letter from someone working there?

Also can you please share if there is any specific format for the notarized docs of work experience.


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am new at here. I have submitted my documents ( educational and experience) to ACS on 12th February to know the number of points that I can claim. Today, I checked my application status and it shows "application is currently with an assessor". I want to know the current stage and how long would it take to get my result out. I select sub category as 190 and my profile is Software Tester (261314).


----------



## harish3152 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi all,
I have applied for my ACS 4 years back using my yahoo id and got the required results.Now I am re-applying since my ACS is invalid.When i create a new application using my Gmail id it shows that account is already available and there is a message which says login using id but when i try to login I get a message id not available any idea.

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

PrabhuShankar said:


> Hi Shekar,
> 
> My first company manager is not working with the company anymore.
> Is it okay if I get a notarized letter from him even if he not working there? or should i get a letter from someone working there?
> ...


Hi Prabhu Shankar,

In your case, if the first company Manager is not working with the company anymore, I would request you to contact some other colleague who is currently working in your first company. Atleast their email address with mention your first company domain (name). This will make it easier to track that you were working there. I wouldn't recommend you to get a notarized letter from your first company Manager who has left the company already. Yes, if you can, please try to get a letter from someone else who is currently working in your first company.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Jaipreet said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new at here. I have submitted my documents ( educational and experience) to ACS on 12th February to know the number of points that I can claim. Today, I checked my application status and it shows "application is currently with an assessor". I want to know the current stage and how long would it take to get my result out. I select sub category as 190 and my profile is Software Tester (261314).


Hi Jaipreet,

Firstly, Congrats that you can see you application is currently with an Assessor. As per the Immitracker, for the people who submitted for ACS in last week of December, the ACS Assessments results are coming now. It is usually taking 48-52 days. Also, to let you know if the Assessment Authority is EA, then the time duration that is seen as per Immitracker is 29-36 days.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Applied yesterday. Showing in progress with CO within 18 hours.


That's good news Pravin. Good Luck to you.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

As per the ImmiTracker for Skills Assessment Tracker, the time duration for ACS Assessment is varying between 48-51 days. Since I submitted ACS on 6th Feb, I am hoping the same duration for my ACS Assessment by end of March. As goal2019 rightly said earlier, just have patience and be peaceful. For the people who are yet to appear for PTE, I wish them all the very best and good luck.


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Shekharghosh,

Firstly, I would like to thank you that you insist me for the same. I have some more queries like is it possible to check the current status of application from immitracker. And if I change my job during ACS would that affect to my case or the details can be editable or not. 
And after assessor the case would go to case officer or the application would be finalized. Apart from that, how long the assessor would take to give result.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Jaipreet said:


> Hi Shekharghosh,
> 
> Firstly, I would like to thank you that you insist me for the same. I have some more queries like is it possible to check the current status of application from immitracker. And if I change my job during ACS would that affect to my case or the details can be editable or not.
> And after assessor the case would go to case officer or the application would be finalized. Apart from that, how long the assessor would take to give result.


Hi Jaipreet,

Firstly you can add your case in ImmiTracker, not track your application there. 
Secondly, incase you change your job during ACS, if CO is contacting you for further documentation, then you may or may-not inform depends on you. You can write to ACS quoting your Application number regarding the change in job and if you want to inform them. I think you would need to get the new documents notarized, color scanned and then send it to them. Lastly, after your application is in the status 'With Assessor', you may wait to get the ACS Assessment result.


----------



## munnabhaimba (Feb 15, 2018)

*ACS Assessment on Academic Qualification*

Dear experts!!!

I am new in this forum.. my skills and qualifications have recently been assessed by ACS and assessed as suitable.

But they assessed my education qualification as follows:

MY Master in Information Technology as AQF Master Degree
My BSc in Computer Science as AQF Associate Degree
But they did not assess my MBA degree due to non-IT..

As I understand I don't have bachelor degree to support my mater degree, so I can't claim 15 points as per rule.

So. My question is if I assess my 2 years MBA degree and I am sure it will be equivalent to AQF bachelor degree since they count my bachelor as Associate degree as such I can claim 15 points ..Can you kindly verify whether I am thinking in right direction or not and if I am thinking right then please suggest what steps should I take now??


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Shekharghosh,

I have submitted my MCA ( Master of Computer), BCA (Bachelor of Computer Application) and higher secondary documents. My past experience was of profile "Quality Analyst from August 2014 to September 2015 and at the moment I am working as a Software Tester since 2015 and my experience is now 3.5 years. My roles and responsibilities are same in both organisation and thus I have submitted my documents to ACS under sub category as 190 because 261314 ( software tester) comes under this.So, I would like to know that does it make any difference between "Quality Analyst" and "Software Tester" . And how many points I would get from ACS on the basis of my current scenario.
Lastly, any idea that state would give state nomination points or not. If yes, then how much it would be.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

munnabhaimba said:


> Dear experts!!!
> 
> I am new in this forum.. my skills and qualifications have recently been assessed by ACS and assessed as suitable.
> 
> ...


As you said that your skills and qualifications have recently been assessed by ACS, and you want to assess your 2 years MBA, you can go for reviewing your ACS. I understand that there is a fee for that, but if you get the desired score, then you don't lose anything.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Jaipreet said:


> Hi Shekharghosh,
> 
> I have submitted my MCA ( Master of Computer), BCA (Bachelor of Computer Application) and higher secondary documents. My past experience was of profile "Quality Analyst from August 2014 to September 2015 and at the moment I am working as a Software Tester since 2015 and my experience is now 3.5 years. My roles and responsibilities are same in both organisation and thus I have submitted my documents to ACS under sub category as 190 because 261314 ( software tester) comes under this.So, I would like to know that does it make any difference between "Quality Analyst" and "Software Tester" . And how many points I would get from ACS on the basis of my current scenario.
> Lastly, any idea that state would give state nomination points or not. If yes, then how much it would be.


Hi Jaipreet,
To your first question of how many points ACS would give, it is entirely dependent on them. Wait for their ACS Assessment result and then if you have queries, you can always go for a review. And, about state nominations, it is 5 points.


----------



## Niharika_123 (Dec 25, 2017)

I had submitted my ACS skills assessmnt on 22nd dec 2017. It moved to with assesor around 12th Jan 2018.
On 15th Feb 2018, I got a response from them that my educational qualificatiosn did not meet the requirements.
1. I should pay $200
2. I need to submit RPL now.
I need to do this in next 30 days.

My education is Bachelor of engineering (Civil) with 16yrs of ICT work experience.

After submitting RPL, will ACS come back with only work experience evaluation.
What about my educational evaluation? I need to do that separately?

Please guide.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi,

I have completed my bachelor of network engineering, finished one year Australian work experience and ready to apply for my post study skill assessment. Please advise if I'm missing any documents on the following list, to be submitted to ACS:

1. Passport
2. Cretificates 
3. Transcripts
4. Employment references letter

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nephollander (Feb 11, 2018)

Submitted today, 19/Feb/2018, for 261313 (Software Engineer). Fingers crossed!

Also, hello all –*I'm new here


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Niharika_123 said:


> I had submitted my ACS skills assessmnt on 22nd dec 2017. It moved to with assesor around 12th Jan 2018.
> On 15th Feb 2018, I got a response from them that my educational qualificatiosn did not meet the requirements.
> 1. I should pay $200
> 2. I need to submit RPL now.
> ...


Hi Niharika,
ACS assesses your educational and work experience (both). Just incase if you are going for Review, you can write a mail to them explaining you concern.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

PJmask said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed my bachelor of network engineering, finished one year Australian work experience and ready to apply for my post study skill assessment. Please advise if I'm missing any documents on the following list, to be submitted to ACS:
> 
> ...


Hi PJmask,
Documents required for ACS are:
1. Educational degree certificate(s) - Bachelor and Masters/Diploma (if applicable), including your mark cards.
2. Passport
3. Employment reference letters

Transcripts are not required.

Recommended to get color scanned and notarized. And then upload the documents to ACS.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nephollander said:


> Submitted today, 19/Feb/2018, for 261313 (Software Engineer). Fingers crossed!
> 
> Also, hello all –*I'm new here


Good Luck nephollander.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Niharika_123 said:


> I had submitted my ACS skills assessmnt on 22nd dec 2017. It moved to with assesor around 12th Jan 2018.
> On 15th Feb 2018, I got a response from them that my educational qualificatiosn did not meet the requirements.
> 1. I should pay $200
> 2. I need to submit RPL now.
> ...


Niharika, you can call ACS too and have a talk with them. Quote your application number. There's a contact number in their site.


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

My application status still In Progress with CO since 8th Feb. I didnt get any email also reg any further documents. I'm not sure this is usual time period application stays with CO. I've 8 episodes in my application. I'm not sure how workflow goes whether CO done his job and waiting for assessor to pick my application. It might get status changed when any assessor picks my application. Any insights please ?


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi PJmask,
> Documents required for ACS are:
> 1. Educational degree certificate(s) - Bachelor and Masters/Diploma (if applicable), including your mark cards.
> 2. Passport
> ...


Thank you Shekharghosh7


----------



## arunmandyam (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi all,
I have submitted for skill assessment on 11 Nov 2017 got the result by 16 Jan 2018.
FYI.

Cheers,
Arun


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> My application status still In Progress with CO since 8th Feb. I didnt get any email also reg any further documents. I'm not sure this is usual time period application stays with CO. I've 8 episodes in my application. I'm not sure how workflow goes whether CO done his job and waiting for assessor to pick my application. It might get status changed when any assessor picks my application. Any insights please ?


Hi goal2019,

Understand this is strange in a way looking at the application status with CO, but sometimes in some cases it takes time. Its all about patience.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

PJmask said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi PJmask,
> ...


Welcome PJmask. 
Good Luck.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

arunmandyam said:


> Hi all,
> I have submitted for skill assessment on 11 Nov 2017 got the result by 16 Jan 2018.
> FYI.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that Arun. Thanks for mentioning the duration.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

As per ImmiTracker, someone submitted ACS on 30Dec and got ACS result today, 19Feb. Total duration=51 days.


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

I am new here, first post. 

Submitted to ACS on Friday, 16th Feb and moved to case officer today! Fingers crossed.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

manishx said:


> I am new here, first post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck Manish. What is the code that you have chosen ?


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Good Luck Manish. What is the code that you have chosen ?


Thank you Shekhar. Applied for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst, and I am anticipating 65 points for 189 which needs improvement. 

Off topic: I had L76/R71/S79/W82 in PTE and thinking to utilize the time of ACS processing to improve my score by practicing more - I missed a few questions in exam due to timing.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

manishx said:


> Thank you Shekhar. Applied for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst, and I am anticipating 65 points for 189 which needs improvement.
> 
> Off topic: I had L76/R71/S79/W82 in PTE and thinking to utilize the time of ACS processing to improve my score by practicing more - I missed a few questions in exam due to timing.


Time Management is the key in PTE exam. Have patience, you will surely achieve the desired score. Listening and Writing sections are sections where you require a fine tuning of Time Management. Your scores are very close to the desired score. When are you planning to re-appear again ?
Good Luck Manish


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Time Management is the key in PTE exam. Have patience, you will surely achieve the desired score. Listening and Writing sections are sections where you require a fine tuning of Time Management. Your scores are very close to the desired score. When are you planning to re-appear again ?
> Good Luck Manish


Thanks again Shekhar And for me, reading questions appeared tricky and last 2-3 were not attempted. I should have practiced more for all sections, my initial focus was only on speaking where I was weak.
I am planning to keep my practice on by attempting mock tests and schedule the exam as soon the ACS results are out. Wish you all the best as well!


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

manishx said:


> I am new here, first post.
> 
> Submitted to ACS on Friday, 16th Feb and moved to case officer today! Fingers crossed.


Ditto for me too!! 

"Received Application
In Progress
Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor. 

Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 6-8 weeks."


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

manishx said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> > Time Management is the key in PTE exam. Have patience, you will surely achieve the desired score. Listening and Writing sections are sections where you require a fine tuning of Time Management. Your scores are very close to the desired score. When are you planning to re-appear again ?
> ...


Manish, you can register in ptetutorials.com and click on left side 'Sample Questions'. You have all 4 sections listed including several sample questions.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> manishx said:
> 
> 
> > I am new here, first post.
> ...


Hi Sanjiv,
The current trend of receiving ACS Assessment is approx. 7 weeks.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

My ACS is still at Received application status. I submitted on 6th Feb. Anyone here who has submitted ACS in the 1st week of Feb? Or am I the only one here ?


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> My ACS is still at Received application status. I submitted on 6th Feb. Anyone here who has submitted ACS in the 1st week of Feb? Or am I the only one here ?


Some news from my end. I saw my status got changed to with Assessor (stage 4) today. Better late than never... Still more than 3 weeks to go but felt good to see the progress. Cheers 

Applied on 2nd Feb
Moved to In progress with CO on 8th Feb
Moved to stage 4 (with Assessor) on 20th Feb
Outcome - expecting between 12th Mar to 19th Mar.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> > My ACS is still at Received application status. I submitted on 6th Feb. Anyone here who has submitted ACS in the 1st week of Feb? Or am I the only one here ?
> ...


That's great news. Good Luck @goal2019. Got to know from another group that 18th and 19th were non-business days. Hoping some progress today in my application status. Fingers crossed


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> That's great news. Good Luck @goal2019. Got to know from another group that 18th and 19th were non-business days. Hoping some progress today in my application status. Fingers crossed


Thank you. Wish you all the best and speedy process @shekharghosh7


----------



## DJ2905 (Dec 17, 2017)

*Acs:*

Hi, I applied last night (Feb 19) and today I checked the status is moved to in progress and currently with Case Officer. Lets see how long it takes. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Manish, you can register in ptetutorials.com and click on left side 'Sample Questions'. You have all 4 sections listed including several sample questions.


Thank you Shekhar, although I bought the PTE voucher from them (aussiez group) in Jan and still have access of 26 unused mock tests till the end of March, and I am thinking to appear sometime in late March itself and attempt most of the mocks meanwhile! Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> > That's great news. Good Luck @goal2019. Got to know from another group that 18th and 19th were non-business days. Hoping some progress today in my application status. Fingers crossed
> ...


@goal2019, your good wishes worked for me today, I see my ACS application going 1 step up and now it shows its with CO. Thanks again and wishing you good luck too.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

manishx said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> > Manish, you can register in ptetutorials.com and click on left side 'Sample Questions'. You have all 4 sections listed including several sample questions.
> ...


Good Luck Manish.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi expats,

I am planning to provide 1 year work experience for my ACS post study assessment. Do I need to submit payslips, bank statements, tax return documents etc with the employer reference letter on company letterhead? If so, kindly advise a list of documents I should submit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

PJmask said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I am planning to provide 1 year work experience for my ACS post study assessment. Do I need to submit payslips, bank statements, tax return documents etc with the employer reference letter on company letterhead? If so, kindly advise a list of documents I should submit.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You don't need to provide the bank statement and others financial details, however payslip may be needed depending on what document you are providing for employment reference. For experience, you need to provide:
Certified copy of your work references on company letterhead
OR
Third party Statutory Declarations

And,
All third-party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
 Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
 Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
 Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates
Please Note: the ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self-statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.

Refer to ACS website - "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants", the complete list of document and related information is there. Hope this helps.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

PJmask said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I am planning to provide 1 year work experience for my ACS post study assessment. Do I need to submit payslips, bank statements, tax return documents etc with the employer reference letter on company letterhead? If so, kindly advise a list of documents I should submit.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi PJmask,

Are you planning for Post Australian Study Skills Assessment?


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I have also applied acs on 9th feb. My application status is progress since mid of last week. Any idea guys that by when i will get my assessment results tentatively ?

Best Regards,
Lokesh


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

lokeshv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have also applied acs on 9th feb. My application status is progress since mid of last week. Any idea guys that by when i will get my assessment results tentatively ?
> 
> ...


Current trend is going on approx. 7 weeks calculated from date of submission.
Good Luck Lokesh.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi PJmask,
> 
> Are you planning for Post Australian Study Skills Assessment?


Hi Shekharghosh7, 

Yes, post Australian study skill assessment


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

manishx said:


> You don't need to provide the bank statement and others financial details, however payslip may be needed depending on what document you are providing for employment reference. For experience, you need to provide:
> Certified copy of your work references on company letterhead
> OR
> Third party Statutory Declarations
> ...


Hi manishx,

Thank you.

I am planning to provide employer's reference letter on company letterhead. However, I can provide additional documents if that makes the process smoother.


----------



## tushar.mistry83 (Feb 21, 2018)

hi, Got my ACS assessment result on 16th Feb. They’ve considered 6.6 yrs as skilled experience out of my total 10 yrs. My current experience (1.4 yrs) is not considered by ACS stating it 65% of roles and responsibilities must be relevant to the nominated occupation. I dont understand why but I feel the way I have worded my roles and responsibilities could be an issue. I can get the responsibilities worded properly as per the ANZSCO code from company HR and get a new letter and submit it to ACS. Question is should I go for re-evaluation or should I file a fresh application ?

Please advise…


----------



## Krovvidi (Feb 12, 2018)

Submitted on 2nd Feb
With assessor 7th Feb

Note below current stage says will take 6-8 weeks to complete.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

PJmask said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi PJmask,
> ...


According to Post Australian Study Skills Assessment, ACS:-
This application is only if you have completed an Australian Bachelor degree or higher at an Australian educational institution in Australia and you would like a skill assessment for migration purposes in general.
You will require an Australian Bachelor degree or higher with a major in ICT which is closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) plus one of the following requirements for a suitable skills assessment:
1 year of relevant work experience completed after the completion date of the relevant Australian degree, or Completion of an ACS Professional Year Program. 
Please Note: Ensure you understand the documentation requirements for the ACS Requirements for Australian Qualifications before submitting a Post Australian Study application. 

Post Australian Study Notes: 
The skill level requirement date for the Post Australian Study Skills Assessment will be noted as the completion date of the relevant Australian degree. Suitable employment completed after the completion date of the relevant Australian degree will be eligible for points under the skilled migration points test. 
Relevant work experience can be overseas experience or experience in Australia for the Post Australian Study Skills Assessment but must be after the relevant Australian degree.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

tushar.mistry83 said:


> hi, Got my ACS assessment result on 16th Feb. They’ve considered 6.6 yrs as skilled experience out of my total 10 yrs. My current experience (1.4 yrs) is not considered by ACS stating it 65% of roles and responsibilities must be relevant to the nominated occupation. I dont understand why but I feel the way I have worded my roles and responsibilities could be an issue. I can get the responsibilities worded properly as per the ANZSCO code from company HR and get a new letter and submit it to ACS. Question is should I go for re-evaluation or should I file a fresh application ?
> 
> Please advise…


Tushar, you can go ahead with re-evaluation. At the same time, you can talk to them too and then send them your updated details.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

My older ACS has expired in last month. I applied for re-assessment on 17th Jan'18 (18th Jan in Aus.).
It's still with assessor. Let's see when I get the result again.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Shekharghosh7, I meet criterias listed on the document for post Australian study skill assessment.
Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

PJmask said:


> Shekharghosh7, I meet criterias listed on the document for post Australian study skill assessment.
> Thanks


Go ahead. Good Luck.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

As per ImmiTracker, person who submitted on 9th Jan received the ACS Assessment today.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

shekharghosh7 said:


> As per ImmiTracker, person who submitted on 9th Jan received the ACS Assessment today.


Yea.. when did you submit it?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> As per ImmiTracker, person who submitted on 9th Jan received the ACS Assessment today.


I submitted on 8th of Jan 2018. Still with accessor  What can I do?


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

imriz said:


> I submitted on 8th of Jan 2018. Still with accessor  What can I do?


Wait Patiently :juggle:


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

imriz said:


> I submitted on 8th of Jan 2018. Still with accessor  What can I do?


Did he ask you for additional documents earlier?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi shekharghosh7,

My submission was on 16Feb, it went to CO on 19Feb, and with Assessor on 22Feb.

I wonder why yours is still not progressing 

Rgds
Sanjiv


----------



## majidahmad (Feb 15, 2018)

HI All,

I am from Pakistan i would like to inform you that i have done 2 YEARS Bsc Science - Math, State and Computers- (Introduction to computer & Networks, Database ,C, C++ and VB) and 2 Years MSC from University of Punjab specialization Software Engineering.

I have total 3.5 years working experience, as Jr. Software Developer 1.5 year Software Developer 2 years and going on. 

I just need your advice should i apply as Developer Programmer or Software Engineer ?
Secondly Whats will be the out comes under given circumstances will they deduct 2 years from my experience or not ? if they will then i will be having only 1.5 which mean 0 point.

what will be my education point 10 or 15.

Thank you very much


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> My submission was on 16Feb, it went to CO on 19Feb, and with Assessor on 22Feb.


That's quick, all the best! As mentioned previously we had same dates till CO, but my is still not moved to Assessor. Hope sometime soo next week!

How many document episodes you had? Mine was one for education and 3 for experiences.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi Manishx

Mine was 1 for education, n 4 for exp.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi shekharghosh7,
> 
> My submission was on 16Feb, it went to CO on 19Feb, and with Assessor on 22Feb.
> 
> ...


Really don't know the reason why mine is still stuck at CO status. Hoping mine will progress in the coming week.
Good Luck to you Sanjiv


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Really don't know the reason why mine is still stuck at CO status. Hoping mine will progress in the coming week.
> Good Luck to you Sanjiv


You can drop an email to [email protected] addressing to your case ID.

They are quite responsive. Sending email often helps most cases to move forward.

All the best!


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Guys,

Me and my wife submitted application on 8th Feb within 10mins of difference. Hers is with an assessor and mine is not moved a centimeter  .
She has 2 Edu and 3 Exp and i got 2 Edu and 6 Exp.

_Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. _

Sent mail to [email protected] but nothing happened.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

bablu12345 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Me and my wife submitted application on 8th Feb within 10mins of difference. Hers is with an assessor and mine is not moved a centimeter  .
> She has 2 Edu and 3 Exp and i got 2 Edu and 6 Exp.
> ...


No matter how many mails you send. Application will get completed within 6-8 weeks timeline only. If the status has not changed yet, wait it will change later but timeline will remain same.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Me and my wife submitted application on 8th Feb within 10mins of difference. Hers is with an assessor and mine is not moved a centimeter  .
> She has 2 Edu and 3 Exp and i got 2 Edu and 6 Exp.
> ...


ACS believes in Ladies First 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

No updates yet today..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

As per immitracker, Person who applied on 10th Jan got assessment outcome today. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ACS believes in Ladies First
> 
> Cheers


Lols


----------



## DJ2905 (Dec 17, 2017)

I wonder how long its gonna take for status to move from CO to assessor. I applied on 19th Feb and status is still the same.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

DJ2905 said:


> I wonder how long its gonna take for status to move from CO to assessor. I applied on 19th Feb and status is still the same.


It remains omwith CO for around 3-10 days.

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ2905 (Dec 17, 2017)

That means the status should change by tomorrow at least.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Me and my wife submitted application on 8th Feb within 10mins of difference. Hers is with an assessor and mine is not moved a centimeter  .
> She has 2 Edu and 3 Exp and i got 2 Edu and 6 Exp.
> ...


Finally on Friday Mar 2nd, my file was sent to an Assessor.


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

DJ2905 said:


> That means the status should change by tomorrow at least.


Well, there is no timeline actually!! My application is still with CO, and for above poster the application moved to assessor after more than 3 weeks.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

manishx said:


> Well, there is no timeline actually!! My application is still with CO, and for above poster the application moved to assessor after more than 3 weeks.


No matter when it's moving to assesor, result will be out is approx 42-55 days.

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for post Australian study ACS assessment with work experience. My employment reference letter stated following duties:

Performing checks on network and security devices and services, Linux servers, database and web servers to determine whether modification is needed.

Analysing traffic using various monitoring tools.

Troubleshooting network, server and workstation problems and providing support.

Upgrading networking and security software and hardware, servers, workstations according to business needs.

Coordinating with other departments to provide support for specific business needs, establishing effective communication with service providers and vendors.

Documenting and maintaining policies and procedures, inventory, system logs, maintenance and modification records.

Performing backup and restore, disaster recovery operation by maintaining security measures.

Can I apply for both Computer network and system engineer and ICT security specialist?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vinit.shah (Feb 13, 2018)

goal2019 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am starting new thread for folks who applied for ACS assessment in Feb 2018. Lets share progress of the application. I've applied on 2nd Feb. It stands at application submitted status. Cheers.





shekharghosh7 said:


> PJmask said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...




Hi All,
I have done my Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Telecommunication.

I am in bit on confusion over documents required for ACS.

1. Do i require to submit all the semester marksheet ( from sem 1 to sem 8) or only Degree certificate received from University?

2. Do i also need to submit 10th and 12th marksheet or passing certificate?

3. Is it good to take color photo copy of all the documents and get it attested and scan for uplod or attestation on black and white copy will be ok?

4. Also am i suppose to upload attested copy of employment letter or how?

5. Who are authorized to attest the documents in Mumbai ( MBBS, Advocate, local corporator ???)???

Please need your help as i need to initiate the process.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinit.shah said:


> Hi All,
> I have done my Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Telecommunication.
> 
> I am in bit on confusion over documents required for ACS.
> ...


You have obviously not read the requirements of ACS to get an assessment done for even a minute leave alone thoroughly 

It would be better to read it rather then depending on the members to hand hold you through the entire process

After reading if you have any specific questions or doubts, I am sure the members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

vinit.shah said:


> Hi All,
> I have done my Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Telecommunication.
> 
> I am in bit on confusion over documents required for ACS.
> ...


1. All semesters.
2. No.
3. Color is preferred but not mandatory
4. Yes, read the guidelines as details are mentioned in ACS guidelines.
5. Advocate (notary).


----------



## vinit.shah (Feb 13, 2018)

manishx said:


> vinit.shah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks Manish


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Submitted my application today, will keep you guys posted.

Also, I have created a new thread for March here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1409826-acs-assessment-march-2018-a.html


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

My Feb 15th application is still with the CO. Is it too early to get impatient ?


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

pravincv said:


> My Feb 15th application is still with the CO. Is it too early to get impatient ?


Same is with my Feb 16th Application, no change in status and still with CO. Can't do anything, I am thinking to wait this week before shooting a follow-up mail.


----------



## DJ2905 (Dec 17, 2017)

manishx said:


> Same is with my Feb 16th Application, no change in status and still with CO. Can't do anything, I am thinking to wait this week before shooting a follow-up mail.


I submitted on 19th Feb. Even for me the status was still with CO and I dropped an email yesterday. Today I checked again its with Assessor. Its better to shoot an email i guess.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

DJ2905 said:


> I submitted on 19th Feb. Even for me the status was still with CO and I dropped an email yesterday. Today I checked again its with Assessor. Its better to shoot an email i guess.


Hi
For whom should we send mail.
I am waiting from feb 15
Thanks 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## gokool (Jul 26, 2017)

Chillax guys... So many people are in the queue.. Those who have submitted in Jan, is still waiting. The last ACS result was for Jan 15 AFAIK. So, It will definitely take 30 days for you..


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

Friends,

Please confirm if below documents are correct:

1. Engineering marksheets and Degree Certificate (10th and 12th not required?)
2. For 2 employers, reference letter from HR on letter head
3. For other 3 employers which are not providing reference letter - Statutory Declaration from Senior, First and Last salary slip, Relieving letter.

Anything more we need while applying for ACS assessment?


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Provide a pay slip or business card of your senior that proves he has a higher designation than you. You don’t have to provide your 10th and 12th certificates. 



amitjadhav24 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Please confirm if below documents are correct:
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ2905 (Dec 17, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi
> For whom should we send mail.
> I am waiting from feb 15
> Thanks
> ...


Hi,

I dropped an email to [email protected] however they did not respond. But 
my status changed after that. Worth a try!!


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

DJ2905 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dropped an email to [email protected] however they did not respond. But
> my status changed after that. Worth a try!!


Indeed!!! I followed your suggestion and dropped a mail to them yesterday suggesting it is pending with CO since two weeks and if I can do anything to expedite the same. And here is the status as on today morning: With Assessor - Your application is currently with an assessor. 

Thank you man, the mail worked like a charm!!


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> Provide a pay slip or business card of your senior that proves he has a higher designation than you. You don’t have to provide your 10th and 12th certificates.


Only one of the Senior has Business card which will show his higher position.

Other two are tricky:

For second one, my manager is providing the declaration, but he is no longer with the firm and mainly currently unemployed (and don't have any other senior to provide that).

For third one(current employer), I am taking from Senior colleague but he has same position as me though having 3 years more experience. Also, he doesn't have business card and salary slip doesn't show his designation.

Will it be an issue for 2nd and 3rd case? As I am providing genuine documents only, nothing fake at all.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

I understand your case is genuine. I am not sure if it would create a problem. I was told ACS doesn’t do any kind of background check. Having said that, I was suggesting you to have business card to make your application move a bit faster. If not a business card, try at least getting a HR letter showing their designations. I am not sure if you are allowed to get SD from your colleague who is at the same level. This may or may not create you a problem. It’s up to you now.




amitjadhav24 said:


> Only one of the Senior has Business card which will show his higher position.
> 
> Other two are tricky:
> 
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

amitjadhav24 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Please confirm if below documents are correct:
> 
> ...


Hi Amit,
You can submit the following:
Degree certificate along with all semester marksheets. 
For 2 employers, reference letter from HR on letter head - correct
Statutory Declaration from Senior and the Relieving letter is required for the other 3 companies who aren't providing reference letters. 
No need to provide the salary slips.
Passport Color Xerox.
Good Luck.


----------



## DJ2905 (Dec 17, 2017)

manishx said:


> Indeed!!! I followed your suggestion and dropped a mail to them yesterday suggesting it is pending with CO since two weeks and if I can do anything to expedite the same. And here is the status as on today morning: With Assessor - Your application is currently with an assessor.
> 
> Thank you man, the mail worked like a charm!!


U r welcome


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

*Acs submitted on 9th feb*

Hi Team,

I have submitted ACS on 9th feb. Application is moved with assessor on 23rd feb. 

I have submitted following details to them. I have total 10 year & 4 month of continues experience without any gap.

1. marksheet and degree certificates of engg from computer science 2007
2. 3 reference letter on company letter head signed by HR
3. one declaration of the colleague along with his passport and scanned copy of assess card
4. salary slips and offer & relieving letter of all companies along with promotion letters.

By when i can expect result now ? does it mean they do not require any further information ? How many years will be deducted from experience ?

Best Regards,
Lokesh

PTE : 10
Age :30 till 15th may
exp: 10 or 15 not sure.
edu: 15


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

lokeshv said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> By when i can expect result now ? does it mean they do not require any further information ? How many years will be deducted from experience ?


They take 6 to 8 weeks, and these days less than 50 days on average as per immitracker, so you can expect results by end of this month. If it is with an accessor, usually it means they do need additional information, and if your education is major for the position you are applying for (CS I believe), then 2 years should be deducted from your experience, which still should still give you maximum points for experience. All the best!


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

*State invitation*

Hi All,

Has anyone received NSW/VIC state nomination with 70 +5 points with following details for 261313 ? I heard NSW only invite people who score 8 bands.

exp:15, edu: 15, pte: 10, age: 30, ss:05

Best Regards,
Lokesh


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

Correction of typo in my above response: If it is with an accessor, usually it means they *don't* need additional information..


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

manishx said:


> Indeed!!! I followed your suggestion and dropped a mail to them yesterday suggesting it is pending with CO since two weeks and if I can do anything to expedite the same. And here is the status as on today morning: With Assessor - Your application is currently with an assessor.
> 
> Thank you man, the mail worked like a charm!!


yeah. thanks for this. i dropped an email and they replied with a documents missing due to system error. apparently my passport showed uploaded without getting being uploaded.

resubmitted passport copy again. not fun. on the other hand, nailed PTE with 90/90/90/90, so that was the good news for the day


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Guys, Other than the documents required in ACS website to upload, what additional document should we prepare? 

Any quick advice ?


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

Raj2030 said:


> Guys, Other than the documents required in ACS website to upload, what additional document should we prepare?
> 
> Any quick advice ?


In my opinion, the given documents listing should be sufficient for ACS, of course for 189 you will need additional documents.
For my example of ACS application submission, I uploaded Passport for DoB, Degree Certificate and Marksheets mentioning subject names for education, and Employment Reference letters from all my employers along with the relieving letter for past employers and 1st and recent salary slip for current employer. As mentioned before, my documents are accepted since it is with assessor now. 
Hope that helps, all the best.


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

Friends,

Yesterday I got one reference letter from HR of previous employer.

It has the name as First Middle Last (as per their records), but my passport has it as only First Last (I had missed to add Father's name that time).

Will it be any issue? (Though in the letter they have included my Passport number which can be used to link)


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

amitjadhav24 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Yesterday I got one reference letter from HR of previous employer.
> 
> ...


That is possible Amit. You can still go ahead and submit your ACS.


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

manishx said:


> In my opinion, the given documents listing should be sufficient for ACS, of course for 189 you will need additional documents.
> For my example of ACS application submission, I uploaded Passport for DoB, Degree Certificate and Marksheets mentioning subject names for education, and Employment Reference letters from all my employers along with the relieving letter for past employers and 1st and recent salary slip for current employer. As mentioned before, my documents are accepted since it is with assessor now.
> Hope that helps, all the best.


Many Thanks for your support


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

*ACS March*

Submitted ACS on 7th March, showing with the assessor, what is the expected completion time?

Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

maxy2607 said:


> Submitted ACS on 7th March, showing with the assessor, what is the expected completion time?
> 
> Thanks


Usually the time taken is between 42-55 days currently.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey, Try to keep everything in Sync. Since the passport is the main thing, I would suggest you to have your name mentioned in your reference letter similar to Passport. I have enough experience with ACS (got assessed thrice in a span of 6 months for simple mistakes). ACS is nothing compared to DBIP verification, so I suggest you get everything rectified right now instead of appealing for a review and then paying some extra bucks and more importantly, waiting for the result.

If I were you, I will straight away get my name on passport corrected which I believe shouldn't take more than a week.



amitjadhav24 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Yesterday I got one reference letter from HR of previous employer.
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Just curious, how would he be able to justify his Senior's role in the company when DIBP calls for verification?



shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Amit,
> You can submit the following:
> Degree certificate along with all semester marksheets.
> For 2 employers, reference letter from HR on letter head - correct
> ...


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> Hey, Try to keep everything in Sync. Since the passport is the main thing, I would suggest you to have your name mentioned in your reference letter similar to Passport. I have enough experience with ACS (got assessed thrice in a span of 6 months for simple mistakes). ACS is nothing compared to DBIP verification, so I suggest you get everything rectified right now instead of appealing for a review and then paying some extra bucks and more importantly, waiting for the result.
> 
> If I were you, I will straight away get my name on passport corrected which I believe shouldn't take more than a week.


Issue is that the passport guys said it falls under major name change and I have to go through process of advertising in the newspaper and all that stuff. I had asked one consultant earlier. He had mentioned to have a self affidavit of One-and-the-same-person which he said will suffix. As he said many people have this issue of documents like academic, passport and work not being in sync.

Was he correct and does this affidavit work fine?


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> Just curious, how would he be able to justify his Senior's role in the company when DIBP calls for verification?


Hi, below is more info about the 3 SDs:

1. Taking it from Senior Colleague (having higher designation than me) and we both used to report to same manager.

2. Taking it from Manager (he is ex-employee of the company), but he has turned businessman now. I had tried taking sign from his boss but he has refused saying HR might cause issues for him.

3. Current employer - Taking it from Senior Colleague (having same designation than me though having more experience) and we both are reporting to same manager.
Here Current Employer and employer of 1st SD are same as I have rejoined the same firm half year back.

Does the DIBP calls the person who signs the SD or the HR of the company for which I have SD? Other 2 employers have provided Reference letter on letterhead by HR (so these 2 are clear).


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

amitjadhav24 said:


> Hi, below is more info about the 3 SDs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I haven’t received the invitation yet. So, I can’t tell you who DIBP calls in case if they call. At least according to the multiple posts I have read, people claim DIBP or some background verification agency calls HR department first to make sure whoever gave you the SD is authorized to give. 

I guess you should try a bit more to get the letters from HR at least from your previous employers. I had difficulty in getting the same from one of my previous employer, but then, I met those people in person and explained them the situation and how important is a letter from them for immigration purposes. They were kind enough to understand and provided me the same. Again, this is me and I am kind of being paranoid these days (well, all the previous posts from seniors in the forum kind of got to me I guess). So, I try not to screw up things by putting extra efforts initially. 

There is so much of “me” in my reply but I am suggesting you based on my experience.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

amitjadhav24 said:


> Issue is that the passport guys said it falls under major name change and I have to go through process of advertising in the newspaper and all that stuff. I had asked one consultant earlier. He had mentioned to have a self affidavit of One-and-the-same-person which he said will suffix. As he said many people have this issue of documents like academic, passport and work not being in sync.
> 
> 
> 
> Was he correct and does this affidavit work fine?




Totally understand, bureaucracy is such a pain. The only way you can get this done is just by following whatever they say. Even if you request HR to change your name on roles and responsibilities letter they issue, I believe your name on their payroll, Form 16 and other documents may not be the same. Again, I am telling you all this based on my limited knowledge obtained from reading the various posts. I am no MARA agent or immigration-specialist( not sure, if that’s even a word). Better pose this question either to some seniors or post in a thread that is super active. Looks like a guy called Andre(immitracker) might be the right one to answer these kind of questions.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi All,

Any one who has received ACS result applied in February ?

Thanks


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

applied on 7th Feb..hoping will get by next week starting...as in Immitracker till 23rd jan has been cleared on 9th march...


----------



## tagauzzie (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello Friends,

Sorry for a bit longer post. However, I need advise on below. I am planning to submit ACS assessment for myself as 261313 - Software Engineer. Along with me, I also wish to submit ACS assessment for my spouse for claiming extra 5 spouse points. I am not sure which anzsco code should I use for her. Initially I was planning to use 261399- Software and Applications Programmers. But later I realized I cannot use that as it is not applicable for 189. Which is the best anzsco code that I can use for her?Her job description from 2 different companies is as below. Any advice and help would be very much appreciated.

Company 1:
responsible for preparing technical high level and low level design documents; development of new software programs and modification of existing software programs; analyzing, consulting, evaluating and estimating the new business functional requirements for the application program; performing unit & integration testing of the developed/modified software programs; supporting QA/UAT testing and fixing the application defects which were raised; debugging and diagnosing any issues reported in production environments; providing technical advice and guidance to team members during development and design; identifying current technology/process limitations to bring in improvements.

Company 2:
responsible for analyzing, consulting, evaluating and estimating the new business functional requirements for the application program; preparing technical design and writing its related documentation; development of new software programs and modification of existing software programs; doing research on change requests and implementing them in the software application; performing unit & integration testing of the developed/modified software programs; performance tuning of the SQL queries used in the application program; supporting QA/UAT testing and fixing the application defects which were raised; debugging and diagnosing any issues reported in production environments; preparing status reports, reviewing the deliverables and implementing Defect Prevention Techniques


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

tusharsisode said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Sorry for a bit longer post. However, I need advise on below. I am planning to submit ACS assessment for myself as 261313 - Software Engineer. Along with me, I also wish to submit ACS assessment for my spouse for claiming extra 5 spouse points. I am not sure which anzsco code should I use for her. Initially I was planning to use 261399- Software and Applications Programmers. But later I realized I cannot use that as it is not applicable for 189. Which is the best anzsco code that I can use for her?Her job description from 2 different companies is as below. Any advice and help would be very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


As I dont see much design or architect kind of responsibilities I think Analyst Programmer or Developer Programmer would do and your education subjects also matters on this.
Please note that this is completely my opinion only and you are solely responsible for your final decision. Cheers.


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

headstrong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any one who has received ACS result applied in February ?
> 
> Thanks


one week count down starts for February folks. Eagerly waiting on my application applied on 2nd Feb. Hoping outcome anytime on or after 19th Mar. 6 days to go....Cheers.


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

maxy2607 said:


> Submitted ACS on 7th March, showing with the assessor, what is the expected completion time?
> 
> Thanks


I can understand your anxiety and eagerness on outcome however we can control these emotions by following immitracker knowing that current results flowing for which date so that we can know when our time comes....
application submitted on 23rd Jan got outcome latest. Cheers..


----------



## tagauzzie (Dec 22, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> As I dont see much design or architect kind of responsibilities I think Analyst Programmer or Developer Programmer would do and your education subjects also matters on this.
> Please note that this is completely my opinion only and you are solely responsible for your final decision. Cheers.


Thanks a lot for your advice. I analysed her RnR in detail and it is closely matching with Developer Programmer. I think I will go with this anzsco.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

anyone got result today?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> one week count down starts for February folks. Eagerly waiting on my application applied on 2nd Feb. Hoping outcome anytime on or after 19th Mar. 6 days to go....Cheers.


Good Luck to you and all others who submitted ACS in February 2018.


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

Friends,

Got few queries:

1. For Statutory Declaration, what is the minimum amount of Stamp paper required?

2. One Employer gave reference letter addressing to ACS (they asked me to provide name mandatorily). Now, same letter will be used later by DIBP or I would need extra letter addressing DIBP that time?

3. If Reference letter from Employer is present on letter head, are supporting documents like salary slips and all still required?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

amitjadhav24 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got few queries:
> 
> ...


1. Rs.20 stamp paper.
2. Same.
3. If this letter is your present company, then No. However, if this is your previous company, provide your relieving letter as 3rd or 4th page in continuation.


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> 1. Rs.20 stamp paper.
> 2. Same.
> 3. If this letter is your present company, then No. However, if this is your previous company, provide your relieving letter as 3rd or 4th page in continuation.


Thanks Shekhar, I got the Declarations printed today. However, here in Mumbai, they say lowest denomination of stamp paper available is Rs.100 - so had to go with it.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

amitjadhav24 said:


> Thanks Shekhar, I got the Declarations printed today. However, here in Mumbai, they say lowest denomination of stamp paper available is Rs.100 - so had to go with it.


Thanks Amit. Good Luck for ACS and next steps.


----------



## systematic7 (Mar 6, 2018)

Tomorrow my application reaches the 8 week mark, still says "with the assessor". I've been very patient so far but starting to get nervous now...


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

systematic7 said:


> Tomorrow my application reaches the 8 week mark, still says "with the assessor". I've been very patient so far but starting to get nervous now...


Shoot an email. That works with me and many others  to move the status from 'with the CO' to 'with the assessor'. I was patiently waiting for my file to move on from the CO to the Assessor but then I got one reference letter from my HR which i sent to acs and next day mail came that they added that letter in my file and status changed to "with the assessor". They need trigger to move on  .


----------



## User2018 (Mar 14, 2018)

** weeks crossed ..still not received*

I submitted my acs on 21st Jan 2018 .it still shows "With Assessor". Any diea how long will it take .My 8 weeks will complete on 21 March


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

systematic7 said:


> Tomorrow my application reaches the 8 week mark, still says "with the assessor". I've been very patient so far but starting to get nervous now...


I understand your situation. Don't loose your patience. One thing you can do is to call them to check the timelines of your application reference number.
After you have logged in to view your ACS Application in the ACS website, on the top right, you have the 'Contact Us' tab. Click on it to view their phone number and once you call them, you can quote your application reference number.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

User2018 said:


> I submitted my acs on 21st Jan 2018 .it still shows "With Assessor". Any diea how long will it take .My 8 weeks will complete on 21 March




Sending an email to your case office would be a better idea than calling them in phone or sending an email to the generic email I’d .


----------



## systematic7 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks guys. I got positive assessment back today thankfully. They have given me 5 years but they have stated the last 9 months at my current job had "insufficient evidence" but they haven't said what they thought was missing - I thought I had provided everything I needed to. I am wondering whether to contact them to ask them what more evidence they require, because it could look bad on my visa application to have not been credited for my current job? I know it won't affect my points for my EOI as I still have 5 years but im concerned that when it gets to the visa application part that the immigration officer will think it looks bad that the ACS didn't approve my current job


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

systematic7 said:


> Thanks guys. I got positive assessment back today thankfully. They have given me 5 years but they have stated the last 9 months at my current job had "insufficient evidence" but they haven't said what they thought was missing - I thought I had provided everything I needed to. I am wondering whether to contact them to ask them what more evidence they require, because it could look bad on my visa application to have not been credited for my current job? I know it won't affect my points for my EOI as I still have 5 years but im concerned that when it gets to the visa application part that the immigration officer will think it looks bad that the ACS didn't approve my current job


Congratulations on your positive assessment from ACS.
Regarding the query that you have, you can call them or send mail regarding your issue.
Good Luck for your next steps.


----------



## Goin'DownUnder (Mar 12, 2018)

amitjadhav24 said:


> Thanks Shekhar, I got the Declarations printed today. However, here in Mumbai, they say lowest denomination of stamp paper available is Rs.100 - so had to go with it.


Should the SD be done on stamp paper? I did not find this mentioned anywhere in the ACS website. I thought this would be on a plain A4 paper like other docs.


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hopefully people applied in Feb start getting ACS outcome from Monday (19th March) onwards.....Cheers


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> Hopefully people applied in Feb start getting ACS outcome from Monday (19th March) onwards.....Cheers


Fingers Crossed!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Dears 
I am about to submit my application to ACS, please help me on the below:

I am working in IT security field and my certificate in information security 

When I checked 262112 - ICT Security Specialist ANZSCO job description. 65% and above is a match. 


Now I need to know if I took the same points mentioned in the Employment Duties in ANZSCO and rewrite them in my own words? Will that be an issue ? or they will consider it as Plagiarism?

My other question, My duties in the second employment is very similar to the first one, Can I have the same duties but changing a bit?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Goin'DownUnder said:


> Should the SD be done on stamp paper? I did not find this mentioned anywhere in the ACS website. I thought this would be on a plain A4 paper like other docs.


If you are giving your roles and responsibilities of previous company(s) in their company Letterhead, then you don't require a SD with stamp paper. Or else, yes, you would have to get a SD in a stamp paper.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Dears
> I am about to submit my application to ACS, please help me on the below:
> 
> I am working in IT security field and my certificate in information security
> ...



1. Recommended to check the ANZSCO RnR for 262112 - ICT Security Specialist and then write in your own words. Writing in your own words will not be an issue.

2. You can write the same duties in other words as long as you don't write the same words as in first employment. Change the wordings.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> If you are giving your roles and responsibilities of previous company(s) in their company Letterhead, then you don't require a SD with stamp paper. Or else, yes, you would have to get a SD in a stamp paper.




Where did you get this information from? Just curious! I got accessed successfully by making my Team Lead writing roles and responsibilities letter just on a simple word document(Obviously notarized). But, I made sure to attach a pay stub and a copy of my managers passport with it.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> If you are giving your roles and responsibilities of previous company(s) in their company Letterhead, then you don't require a SD with stamp paper. Or else, yes, you would have to get a SD in a stamp paper.




No, you don’t need a stamp paper. In case you have any questions, you can call ACS and confirm with them. If yon can’t call them, I can try calling them on Monday and will let you know.


----------



## shrutig288 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi all, I have got a promotion after submitting my ACS application, result awaited. Should I inform them or will it be fine to claim relevant experience under new designation in EOI. Please if someone could guide me, thanks


----------



## NKMehndiratta (Mar 17, 2018)

Which ANZSCO code?


----------



## shrutig288 (Dec 4, 2017)

nkmehndiratta said:


> which anzsco code?


261111 ba


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> 1. Recommended to check the ANZSCO RnR for 262112 - ICT Security Specialist and then write in your own words. Writing in your own words will not be an issue.
> 
> 2. You can write the same duties in other words as long as you don't write the same words as in first employment. Change the wordings.


Thanks alot


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

Got positive acs assessment today morning IST. Applied on 2nd Feb 2018. Cheers...


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> Got positive acs assessment today morning IST. Applied on 2nd Feb 2018. Cheers...


Congrats...!Mine also should come by tomorrow or day after..applied on 7th Feb...


----------



## Krovvidi (Feb 12, 2018)

Krovvidi said:


> Submitted on 2nd Feb
> With assessor 7th Feb
> 
> Note below current stage says will take 6-8 weeks to complete.


Received positive assessment today. Turn around time of 45 days


----------



## Krovvidi (Feb 12, 2018)

Applied 2nd feb
Approved 21 march 
46days turn around


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Received positive assessment today.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

I submitted mine on 30th Jan, haven't received it yet.
People from 5-6 Feb have already started getting it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Received positive assessment today.



congratulations shekhar. have you updated your signature?


----------



## vamsiragh (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi... My studies identifies me as an Electronics engineer but I am into IT with testing skill set. What can I select then? As it is related to skilled occupation can I go with IT software engineer?

Now in this case, is there any chance of non consideration of my experience? I have 5 years of experience in total.
Kindly advice


----------



## bgrewalb1 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi,

I have a query for ACS assessment, i have reference letter on employer letter head. 
as per ACS guidelines, they required the certified true copies of them, how i can arrange it again as company letter head is itself a true copy. Currently i am not living in India.
please help.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

pravincv said:


> congratulations shekhar. have you updated your signature?


Pravin, my points will increase by 5 points on 1st May 2018. So, will wait till 1st May 2018 to update my Signature. Just being truthful.
This was my second ACS assessment which was more of a positive side than the first one where my employment was into consideration from 1Sep16.
So, am happy now.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

bgrewalb1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query for ACS assessment, i have reference letter on employer letter head.
> as per ACS guidelines, they required the certified true copies of them, how i can arrange it again as company letter head is itself a true copy. Currently i am not living in India.
> please help.


Get the reference letter (that you have received from your employer) notarized with the stamp of True copy.


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Krovvidi said:


> Received positive assessment today. Turn around time of 45 days


Just curious to know 1 thing if you are aware about this:

1. If In-Progress to Assessor moves in 20 days and then with assessor it would be delayed based on that, becoz as per calculation if we take from submitted date to assessment recieved date it goes incorrect for many. As from Assessor date to assessment received remains almost in close range in days, is it true?
2. When they say "6 to 8 weeks" is it for whole process or the assessor stage process alone?
Becoz currently my wife ACS is under process and mine i received in 54 days. My In-Progress to assessment took almost 10 days.

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Just curious to know 1 thing if you are aware about this:
> 
> 1. If In-Progress to Assessor moves in 20 days and then with assessor it would be delayed based on that, becoz as per calculation if we take from submitted date to assessment recieved date it goes incorrect for many. As from Assessor date to assessment received remains almost in close range in days, is it true?
> 2. When they say "6 to 8 weeks" is it for whole process or the assessor stage process alone?
> ...


1. Total time taken is 6-8 weeks from the date of submission.
2. It is for the entire process from the date of submission.

You can send a mail or call them and check the status of your application, quoting the Application Reference number.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

moveoz said:


> I submitted mine on 30th Jan, haven't received it yet.
> People from 5-6 Feb have already started getting it.
> Any suggestions?


Try shooting them an email. Same happened with me. I wrote them an email requesting to look into my case and I got my assessment on the same day.

This will work only if you are in between 7th to 8th week (which is true in your case). So write a polite email to them with your application reference.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

venki276 said:


> Try shooting them an email. Same happened with me. I wrote them an email requesting to look into my case and I got my assessment on the same day.
> 
> This will work only if you are in between 7th to 8th week (which is true in your case). So write a polite email to them with your application reference.


Hey Thanks Venki. Can you please share their email address as well.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Hey Thanks Venki. Can you please share their email address as well.


I got these 3 from their website. If you could just confirm which id you had sent the mail to.

assessmen[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

moveoz said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > Try shooting them an email. Same happened with me. I wrote them an email requesting to look into my case and I got my assessment on the same day.
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## priya1102 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi guys, I did my Btech IT passed out in 2011 after that I joined 2yrs in HCl as software engineer then 2yrs break and now 3yrs continuous working. So pls tell me how they calculate the experience. Now I have 5yrs will they deduct any experience


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

I see that my application timeline increased to 8 to 10 weeks. Anyidea why this happens usually. I hope all is fine. Thanks.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> I see that my application timeline increased to 8 to 10 weeks. Anyidea why this happens usually. I hope all is fine. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk



Hi Vineet,

Usually, there is a time frame mentioned in the application dashboard after you login to ACS skills assessment site, you can check there if the time period has changed (usually reflects as 6-8 weeks).
If the time to receive your assessment has crossed passed the number of weeks mentioned in the application dashboard, then you can call ACS or send email to ACS quoting your application reference number and check with them.
You can reply back on the same email that you received when you submitted the ACS. That will have the application reference number in the trailing email too.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Vineet,
> 
> Usually, there is a time frame mentioned in the application dashboard after you login to ACS skills assessment site, you can check there if the time period has changed (usually reflects as 6-8 weeks).
> If the time to receive your assessment has crossed passed the number of weeks mentioned in the application dashboard, then you can call ACS or send email to ACS quoting your application reference number and check with them.
> You can reply back on the same email that you received when you submitted the ACS. That will have the application reference number in the trailing email too.


Thanks 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## cskathirvel (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for my skill assessment on 21st and today the status has been changed 

"Your application is currently with an assessor. 

Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 10-12 weeks."

But until yesterday, it was showing 6-8 weeks.

Did anyone know why it has been changed? and also howlong would take to complete the assessment?

Thanks,
Kathir


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

cskathirvel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for my skill assessment on 21st and today the status has been changed
> 
> ...


Same here and i think this is sort of usual now a days given that they might be processing huge volume of applications and ETA keeps changing frequently depending upon queue movements / backlogs. 

BTW i have submitted mine on 21st March as well.


----------



## DJ2905 (Dec 17, 2017)

cskathirvel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for my skill assessment on 21st and today the status has been changed
> 
> ...


Same here. 10-12 weeks. That's bad. I applied on 19th Feb.


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

Same here, when contacted they replied back saying the time frame now is 10-12 weeks. I think we all have to wait for longer.

Applied on 9th Feb and got this news exactly in 6 weeks  bad luck


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

Same here..for me also changed to 10-12 weeks...!


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

When did you submit your ACS ?


----------



## cskathirvel (Mar 23, 2018)

Feb 21st


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

I submitted mine on 3rd Feb and still with Assessor and changed to 10-12 weeks 

I was planning to file for my spouse as well. Then I guess it will take another 3 months!


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Same here. Applied on 16-Feb.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Just sent an email asking about the reason for the delay from 6-8 weeks to 10-12 weeks and just got the below automatic reply.
They are now closed for 4 days and would not be taking up phone or email enquiries.

_*Due to a 2 day Skills Migration Workshop the Skills Assessment Department is closed on Monday 26th and Tuesday 27th March 2018.

During this time phone and email enquiries will be unavailable.

All enquiries will be answered when the department reopens on Wednesday 28th March.

To track the status of your application please login to the applicant dashboard.

Applicants can continue to submit Migration Skills Assessments via the Online Application Form.*_

Kind Regards
The Skills Assessment Team


----------



## BirdEyetoPR (Jun 20, 2016)

*ACS for Saudi Arabia Business Visa*

Dear All,

I am currently working in Saudi Arabia with i.e. the employer is based out of Saudi and my payroll(fulltime employment) also running in the same country.
But the concern is I am working on Work Visit Visa(Business Visa in other words) i.e. I used to travel and stay for 2-3 months continuously and will be back to India and stay for another 3-4 months to work on. So my question is I am getting salary in cash and used to transfer using some third party transfer. When I request for my ACS, they are ready to give with employment location mentioned as Saudi Arabia and will get notarized in India for the same.

So please let me know if it creates any problem in ACS and later in Visa Application?

Thanks.


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Just sent an email asking about the reason for the delay from 6-8 weeks to 10-12 weeks and just got the below automatic reply.
> They are now closed for 4 days and would not be taking up phone or email enquiries.
> 
> _*Due to a 2 day Skills Migration Workshop the Skills Assessment Department is closed on Monday 26th and Tuesday 27th March 2018.
> ...


Does that mean that due to 2 days off, they have extended for 4 weeks ? I think this delay is because of high number of applicants, isn't it ?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Does that mean that due to 2 days off, they have extended for 4 weeks ? I think this delay is because of high number of applicants, isn't it ?


Again on 30th Mar and 2nd Apr are holidays because of Good Friday and Easter. 
There are total 6 holidays in March and 1st Week April. So there should all combined effect of increment in the timeline for assessment.


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

bablu12345 said:


> Again on 30th Mar and 2nd Apr are holidays because of Good Friday and Easter.
> There are total 6 holidays in March and 1st Week April. So there should all combined effect of increment in the timeline for assessment.


So you mean this can be extended for more time ?

Also, I have to file ACS for my spouse to get 5 points. Do you suggest me to file for her OR I should proceed without partner skill points ?
I am expecting a total of 65 points (which I feel is not enough). Please suggest.

Regards


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> So you mean this can be extended for more time ?
> 
> Also, I have to file ACS for my spouse to get 5 points. Do you suggest me to file for her OR I should proceed without partner skill points ?
> I am expecting a total of 65 points (which I feel is not enough). Please suggest.
> ...


Well, I was trying to justify why timeline has increased from 6-8 weeks to 10-12 weeks. 

More the merrier, so you know the answer - 65 is not sufficient so you must apply for extra points if you can.


----------



## amitz27 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Hello all *

Submitted my ACS on 27th Feb 2018. Eagerly awaiting the results!


----------



## BirdEyetoPR (Jun 20, 2016)

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am currently working in Saudi Arabia with i.e. the employer is based out of Saudi and my payroll(fulltime employment) also running in the same country.
> But the concern is I am working on Work Visit Visa(Business Visa in other words) i.e. I used to travel and stay for 2-3 months continuously and will be back to India and stay for another 3-4 months to work on. So my question is I am getting salary in cash and used to transfer using some third party transfer. When I request for my ACS, they are ready to give with employment location mentioned as Saudi Arabia and will get notarized in India for the same.
> ...


Guys, any suggestions please?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am currently working in Saudi Arabia with i.e. the employer is based out of Saudi and my payroll(fulltime employment) also running in the same country.
> But the concern is I am working on Work Visit Visa(Business Visa in other words) i.e. I used to travel and stay for 2-3 months continuously and will be back to India and stay for another 3-4 months to work on. So my question is I am getting salary in cash and used to transfer using some third party transfer. When I request for my ACS, they are ready to give with employment location mentioned as Saudi Arabia and will get notarized in India for the same.
> ...


Your passport stamps will show that you travelled to india frequently for extended periods
So the experience certificate cannot show your location only as Saudi
You have to give breakup of each india and Saudi duration in the certificate 

Transfer of money to india through non banking channels will also create a problem, which i presume you meant 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> So you mean this can be extended for more time ?
> 
> Also, I have to file ACS for my spouse to get 5 points. Do you suggest me to file for her OR I should proceed without partner skill points ?
> I am expecting a total of 65 points (which I feel is not enough). Please suggest.
> ...


You have zero chance with 65 points so there is no option but for you to get her assessed 
In the meantime file your EOI without partner points, and once her assessment comes through, add the partner details so that you can get the partner points
I presume she already has qualified for competent English ?

Cheers


----------



## Anjusharma7 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Processing times changed to 10-12 weeks*



sundeepclive said:


> Same here, when contacted they replied back saying the time frame now is 10-12 weeks. I think we all have to wait for longer.
> 
> Applied on 9th Feb and got this news exactly in 6 weeks  bad luck


Mine changed and I applied on 2 Feb they are ridiculously taking time and I got this **** News in my 7 th week


----------



## mehalawy (Mar 25, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have zero chance with 65 points so there is no option but for you to get her assessed
> In the meantime file your EOI without partner points, and once her assessment comes through, add the partner details so that you can get the partner points
> I presume she already has qualified for competent English ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi 65 points is zero chance? I thought 60 for acs is the zero chance
Btw applied on 31 of jan still pending with asseor since 4th of feb


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Anjusharma7 said:


> Mine changed and I applied on 2 Feb they are ridiculously taking time and I got this **** News in my 7 th week


I guess this is due to higher number of applications.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have zero chance with 65 points so there is no option but for you to get her assessed
> In the meantime file your EOI without partner points, and once her assessment comes through, add the partner details so that you can get the partner points
> I presume she already has qualified for competent English ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi all
since we are on this topic related to partner English skills.
my wife completed her engineering in English medium.
I think there will be one form to go to college and get it stamped if needed to tell that my partner completed her studies in English. can anyone suggest from where I can get that form. thanks.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi all
> since we are on this topic related to partner English skills.
> my wife completed her engineering in English medium.
> I think there will be one form to go to college and get it stamped if needed to tell that my partner completed her studies in English. can anyone suggest from where I can get that form. thanks.


Each and every university will have their own format for this. Usually it is like "person x in be dept y has completed the course with first class distinction in English medium as a full time student" Please check with University transcripts department.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Each and every university will have their own format for this. Usually it is like "person x in be dept y has completed the course with first class distinction in English medium as a full time student" Please check with University transcripts department.


Yes got it thanks 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I have already received ACS outcome on July 2017 after which I happened to move to a new organization. To claim the points for experience from my new organization as well I applied ACS again just to validate 6 months of experience from new job. I submitted on 15th of Feb and still haven't got the result. I have received 190 ITA, I am waiting to lodge 190 ITA. Any one applied for ACS in 2nd week of Feb and got your outcome letter.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I have already received ACS outcome on July 2017 after which I happened to move to a new organization. To claim the points for experience from my new organization as well I applied ACS again just to validate 6 months of experience from new job. I submitted on 15th of Feb and still haven't got the result. I have received 190 ITA, I am waiting to lodge 190 ITA. Any one applied for ACS in 2nd week of Feb and got your outcome letter.


For many people the time line increased in acs portal to 10 to 12 weeks.
Is it the same for you.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> For many people the time line increased in acs portal to 10 to 12 weeks.
> Is it the same for you.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Ohhh yes it is. Time to forget 189 and proceed with 190. I thought with new ACS outcome my score will be 75 and I will stand strong chances of 189 invite in April. 
It's a wake up call.


----------



## vamsiragh (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey Guys....
When compared to Accounts general & Software Engineer skills - which is the best among both to apply for?
I am into Accounts domain and my wife is in Software domain.
Both of us have oppurtunity to apply for PR.
(But my wife's education was electronic stream and working as software engineer)
I am ICWA (CMA) qualified and into Accounting profession.
Kindly give your feedback ...
Many thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vamsiragh said:


> Hey Guys....
> When compared to Accounts general & Software Engineer skills - which is the best among both to apply for?
> I am into Accounts domain and my wife is in Software domain.
> Both of us have oppurtunity to apply for PR.
> ...


Have you both given English test?
That score is the most important component which decides who becomes the main applicant

Cheers


----------



## vamsiragh (Feb 19, 2018)

Hy thanks for your reply....
We both will give the PTE test. But should we first give the test and next start ACS assessment? If that is not the case, we will start ACS assessment in first instance to save the time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vamsiragh said:


> Hy thanks for your reply....
> We both will give the PTE test. But should we first give the test and next start ACS assessment? If that is not the case, we will start ACS assessment in first instance to save the time.


Both can go on simultaneously 

You would need the assessment irrespective of who is the primary applicant 
Has your wife completed her accounts general skills assessment?

Cheers


----------



## vamsiragh (Feb 19, 2018)

newbienz said:


> vamsiragh said:
> 
> 
> > Hy thanks for your reply....
> ...


I am into Accounts general and my wife is into software. The only issue is, she has 5 years of total experience and out of which 4 years may be sliced as her experience (System testing) is different from her education (Electronics engineering).
But what I heard from few friends is better to apply my wife as primary applicant as she is into for software related. We have calculated the points and she's getting 70 (only if she scores 79+ in PTE)
Can u suggest on how to proceed now please


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello Friends,

Has anyone got any update on ACS filed in Feb'2018 ?


----------



## boggs25 (Mar 11, 2018)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Has anyone got any update on ACS filed in Feb'2018 ?


 I had filed for ACS assessment for code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 06-Feb-18. I got a positive outcome on 20-Mar-18. Out of 14 years of experience, they have considered from March 2008 as relevant experience.

Hope this helps. Generally 6-8 weeks is the processing time.

================================================
ANZSCO...............: 261111 (Business Analyst)
ACS Submitted.....: 06-FEB-2018
PTE-A...................: 10-MAR-2018 L84,R90,S90,W89
ACS +ve...............: 20-Mar-2018
EOI.......................: In process (75 Points - 189 subclass)


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

boggs25 said:


> I had filed for ACS assessment for code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 06-Feb-18. I got a positive outcome on 20-Mar-18. Out of 14 years of experience, they have considered from March 2008 as relevant experience.
> 
> Hope this helps. Generally 6-8 weeks is the processing time.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have filed on 3rd Feb'2018 and still did not get any response! I filed under 261312.
Does this differs with job code ?

Please suggest


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Has anyone got any update on ACS filed in Feb'2018 ?


I had filed ACS on 06Feb18 and got a positive outcome on 21Mar18.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi,
> I have filed on 3rd Feb'2018 and still did not get any response! I filed under 261312.
> Does this differs with job code ?
> 
> Please suggest


It depends on how many episodes of employment and education you have and if you are plain unlucky, your assessor has taken a leave for a few days

Cheers


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

*Vinayhere*



boggs25 said:


> I had filed for ACS assessment for code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 06-Feb-18. I got a positive outcome on 20-Mar-18. Out of 14 years of experience, they have considered from March 2008 as relevant experience.
> 
> Hope this helps. Generally 6-8 weeks is the processing time.
> 
> ...


I submitted my ACS on 9th Feb 2018 for code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) just like you but haven't received any response from them yet.

Can you share your number? I would like to be in touch with you since you are just a few days ahead of me. May be we can go through this together. Just a thought!

Vinay
Ph: <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It depends on how many episodes of employment and education you have and if you are plain unlucky, your assessor has taken a leave for a few days
> 
> Cheers


Well in that case I am pretty unlucky. I have filed ACS again just to validate the 5 months of experience from my new organization on Feb 15th. Still no luck.


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

*assessment result*

Hi All,

Has anyone received results for the assessment submitted on 9th feb for software engineer code ?


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

I had filed on 7th feb..still waiting..hoping to get it tomorrow as they will be back from training...fingers crossed!


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks mate, training ?


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

lokeshv said:


> Thanks mate, training ?


yeah ..some one in the group mentioned that they got such a response which menitoned...ACS is in training on monday and tuesday and will be back to work on Wednesday...hence the say..


----------



## boggs25 (Mar 11, 2018)

vinay.desetty said:


> I submitted my ACS on 9th Feb 2018 for code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) just like you but haven't received any response from them yet.
> 
> Can you share your number? I would like to be in touch with you since you are just a few days ahead of me. May be we can go through this together. Just a thought!
> 
> Vinay


I am unable to send PM or reply to PM. I think there is a 10 post limit after which one can respond. We will have to wait until then.

====================================================
ANZSCO...............: 261111 (Business Analyst)
ACS Submitted.....: 06-FEB-2018
PTE-A...................: 10-MAR-2018 L84,R90,S90,W89
ACS +ve...............: 20-Mar-2018
EOI.......................: In process (75 Points - 189 subclass)


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Guys,

I'm seeing in ACS portal currently it says 10-12 weeks, until last week it was saying whole process takes 6-8 weeks. 
Is it specific case for my wife application or for everyone?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm seeing in ACS portal currently it says 10-12 weeks, until last week it was saying whole process takes 6-8 weeks.
> Is it specific case for my wife application or for everyone?
> ...


Hi, 

I also saw the same message!


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also saw the same message!


Whats happening? going forward it would be 10-12 weeks? or will it affect only the applicants who have applied in Feb/Mar? when did you apply?


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

boggs25 said:


> I am unable to send PM or reply to PM. I think there is a 10 post limit after which one can respond. We will have to wait until then.
> 
> ====================================================
> ANZSCO...............: 261111 (Business Analyst)
> ...


I think the limit is 5 posts. Yea, let us wait to reach that number. My PTE scores are more or less the same as yours as well leading to the total 75 points for 189 subclass. So, I thought we would fall on the same boat.

====================================================
ANZSCO...............: 261111 (Business Analyst)
ACS Submitted.....: 09-FEB-2018
PTE-A...................: 09-MAR-2018 L84,R90,S90,W87
Response from ACS...............: Waiting


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi All,

I have submitted my documents to ACS on 12th Feb,2018 and currently the application with an assessor and last week the status was 6-8 weeks but today it shows 10-12 weeks. Does anybody knows how long will they take to give result?


----------



## mehalawy (Mar 25, 2018)

boggs25 said:


> I am unable to send PM or reply to PM. I think there is a 10 post limit after which one can respond. We will have to wait until then.
> 
> ====================================================
> ANZSCO...............: 261111 (Business Analyst)
> ...


I applied on sams code on 31 jan and still pending the feedback


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Jaipreet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my documents to ACS on 12th Feb,2018 and currently the application with an assessor and last week the status was 6-8 weeks but today it shows 10-12 weeks. Does anybody knows how long will they take to give result?


 This is smart situation as mine, not sure if they are gearing up for some government announcement or something for which if they are slowing down entire process, need to check if it's the same case for other than ACS bodies as well, something fishy other than the holy week.


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

But people have got ACS result on 20th Mar as well. Not sure if this is luck OR what.

I filed on 3rd Feb and still waiting. Can anyone suggest if this can be due to any documentation issue ?


----------



## Batsker (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi..I have my 10 years of work experience as network engineer but I have completed my dgree recently. Will I be awarded with full points for the dgree pls explain. (Bachelors dgree recently completed after significant work experience) Thanks


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> But people have got ACS result on 20th Mar as well. Not sure if this is luck OR what.
> 
> I filed on 3rd Feb and still waiting. Can anyone suggest if this can be due to any documentation issue ?


Really sorry to see this as result must be in your hand by this time. It seems unusual delay starting exactly from your application. I got result on 19th March and applied on 2nd Feb. dont worry. You will get result soon. I believe you will get result on or before next monday(2nd April). Cheers...


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> But people have got ACS result on 20th Mar as well. Not sure if this is luck OR what.
> 
> I filed on 3rd Feb and still waiting. Can anyone suggest if this can be due to any documentation issue ?


If some issue related to documentation, they would have contacted long time ago.
Looks like this delay is there for many people.


Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Any idea if the results are out w.r.t job codes ?

Also, please suggest the next step once I will get ACS result.

Regards


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

got my assessment today...applied on 7th Feb!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Any idea if the results are out w.r.t job codes ?
> 
> Also, please suggest the next step once I will get ACS result.
> 
> Regards


All the steps to be done are given here

Spend some time going through the thread and all the links given therein

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

It will save you time money and effort in the long run

The details given herein are tested over time and hence have been made as a sticky post by the moderators 

Cheers


----------



## nsana (Jan 16, 2018)

*Software tester to Software engineer*

So good to see so many people sharing there knowledge here.

I have 6 yrs of exp outside aus as a software tester and has applied for ACS.(pretty sure it would be positive with ICT minor).
Now I plan to switch my career as either python programmer or UI developer for the next few years.

Can I apply for acs assesement as software engineer after a year of experience ?
If not what would it take for me to switch to software engineer.

I have btech in ECE from India.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

*ACS Feb 2018*

Hi All,

I submitted my application on 11th Feb and it shows it will take 10-12 weeks for the whole process, earlier it was showing 6-8 weeks. It has been in the "With assessor" stage for quite long now.

Anyone who filed their ACS in Feb have got the result?

Also, would mailing ACS help? As I have read that they would only help if you mail after the time quoted by them has been completed.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my application on 11th Feb and it shows it will take 10-12 weeks for the whole process, earlier it was showing 6-8 weeks. It has been in the "With assessor" stage for quite long now.
> 
> ...


If one crosses the time frame given by them then we can mail.
Other wise they won't respond, or just mention that you need to wait till the mentioned time.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

FYI - I got result today. 

My wife applied on the same day, having just 2 companies to be assessed compared to mine 6, but her is still not yet arrived!!!


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

bablu12345 said:


> FYI - I got result today.
> 
> My wife applied on the same day, having just 2 companies to be assessed compared to mine 6, but her is still not yet arrived!!!


. 

May I know when you applied?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

vinay.desetty said:


> .
> 
> May I know when you applied?


In my signature -

Education: 15 (ACS result 28th Mar, submitted on 8th Feb)
Experience: 15 (ACS result 28th Mar, submitted on 8th Feb)


----------



## boggs25 (Mar 11, 2018)

mehalawy said:


> I applied on sams code on 31 jan and still pending the feedback


Check your applicant dashboard page if they have changed the duration from the usual 6-8 weeks of processing time to 10-12 weeks like some of the others here seem to have got.
Else email ACS with a query about your application.

=======================================================
ANZSCO...............: 261111 (Business Analyst)
ACS Submitted.....: 06-FEB-2018
PTE-A...................: 10-MAR-2018 L84,R90,S90,W89
ACS +ve...............: 20-Mar-2018
EOI.......................: In process (75 Points - 189 subclass)


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi,

Here's my thoughts...Your episodes (companies you have worked for) is not a matter which could delay your assessment, as I have worked in only 1 company for 7 years. I applied on 30th Jan (more than 8 weeks now) and still have not received my result. Neither was I contacted to resubmit any of my docs. People who submitted 1 week after me till 7th feb have also received their result with multiple episodes.
Its just a matter of luck as to which assessor does your application gets assigned to. I have emailed them multiple times as I would loose 5 Age points in july, but all I get from them is that your application is in its final stages!!


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> FYI - I got result today.
> 
> My wife applied on the same day, having just 2 companies to be assessed compared to mine 6, but her is still not yet arrived!!!


I clarify that in my dashboard it was changed from 6-8 weeks to 8-10 weeks. Until March 25th it was showing 8-10 weeks.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my application on 11th Feb and it shows it will take 10-12 weeks for the whole process, earlier it was showing 6-8 weeks. It has been in the "With assessor" stage for quite long now.
> 
> ...


Hi Neha,
I submitted my application on 6th Feb and receive the assessment result on 21st March. 
Post that, I see that timelines have increased from 6-8 weeks to 10-12 weeks.
There are leaves lined up this week and next week (Friday, the 30th March and Monday, 2nd April). So, that could be one of the possible delay reason.
Yes, you can send the email to ACS team. Also, when you send the email to ACS team, quote your application reference number.


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

Friends,
Please confirm if the below list of documents is complete for applying to ACS:
1. Passport
2. Engineering marksheets and Degree Certificate
3. Reference Letter on Company Letterhead.
4. For other companies where reference letter was not provided, Statutory Declaration (Notarized) and additionally first and last payslip.

Am I missing anything?

Also, I don't need to get the SDs certified right as they are already Notarized?
I just need to get the copies of Passport, Academic and Reference letters certified, right?


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

amitjadhav24 said:


> Friends,
> Please confirm if the below list of documents is complete for applying to ACS:
> 1. Passport
> 2. Engineering marksheets and Degree Certificate
> ...


Yes you are right, better to submit all passport color copies.
For all the above doc its certified true copies and for SD's you don't require Certified true copies. With same set got my ACS in 54 Days. Ensure you have individual PDF's( 1 for Passports and other for entire graduate Certificate and another for Post Graduation if any and for each companies you have worked SD's/ Roles Letter with Sal Slips comes with relieving letter comes as seperate PDF's company wise i.e if 3 companies then 3 PDF's.) Keep all these ready before you login to ACS, so that in 1 shot u can upload all and will ensure quick movement to Assessor from In-Progress.
All the best.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi friends,
I applied for assessment on 27/3/2018. It’s mentioned 10-12 weeks for me too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Yes you are right, better to submit all passport color copies.
> For all the above doc its certified true copies and for SD's you don't require Certified true copies. With same set got my ACS in 54 Days. Ensure you have individual PDF's( 1 for Passports and other for entire graduate Certificate and another for Post Graduation if any and for each companies you have worked SD's/ Roles Letter with Sal Slips comes with relieving letter comes as seperate PDF's company wise i.e if 3 companies then 3 PDF's.) Keep all these ready before you login to ACS, so that in 1 shot u can upload all and will ensure quick movement to Assessor from In-Progress.
> All the best.


So, I don't need to submit Payslips if I have got Reference Letter on Company Letterhead right?
It is only required to be attached if I have SDs?

Do I need to show Relieving Letter as well?


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

amitjadhav24 said:


> So, I don't need to submit Payslips if I have got Reference Letter on Company Letterhead right?
> It is only required to be attached if I have SDs?
> 
> Do I need to show Relieving Letter as well?


Actually, i submitted payslips for all companies, but yes its not required when u get letters in company head as ACS didn't ask for my friend.
Its nothing like for SD payslip is reqd, but its good to have in all access so that it helps ACS take informed decision quickly.
Relieving letter or experience letter of the earlier company in letterheads holds great value while processing.
Even if you miss any documents ACS will mail you when its at the stage of In-Progress, when it moves to assessor you can be assured that they don't need any more additional documents from you. Currently ACS timelines have moved to 3 months for releasing the results.

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

I have been trying to make payment to ACS and get the below error:

"YOUR TRANSACTION HAS BEEN REJECTED FOR THE FOLLOWING REASON: RECEIVED TRANSACTION ERROR FROM EWAY"

I tried from 2 different credit cards and still get same error for both.

I tried checking with Credit card customer care and they mentioned to me that it seems to be issue with ACS website as my Card seems all good to them.
Anyone got this kind of error?


Additionally, what is the best way to make the payment from India?
It was showing only Paypal and Credit Card. As per HDFC guys, it will be 3.5% service charges plus 18% GST on that charge amount - works out to be INR 1033 for 500 AUD.


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

amitjadhav24 said:


> I have been trying to make payment to ACS and get the below error:
> 
> "YOUR TRANSACTION HAS BEEN REJECTED FOR THE FOLLOWING REASON: RECEIVED TRANSACTION ERROR FROM EWAY"
> 
> ...



Not sure about the error but answering your second question:

I did the payment on 15th March 2018 using my AMEX card and even they charge the same amount of taxes (3.5% + 18%). Even if you try with paypal or any other CreditCard, the charges are same as you are doing an international payment. The only way to save these charges are if you have any Australian friend who can do the payment on your behalf using his/her local card/account.
As per the AUD value on 15th March, my total charge came out to be INR 26,635.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

I am collecting documents for ACS skill assessment, could anyone please help me with below query

1. I am intending to get the SD for one of my experience, I have been working on a contract to company XYZ (on payroll of staff augmentation company ABC). I am planning to get SD from employee of ABC who happens to be in the same situation as mine. eventually, we both were regularised in XYZ . Please suggest .

2.Is it mandatory that the employee writing SD has to be employed for whole duration (In my scenario he worked with me only for 8 month of the total 10 months for which I am taking SD )


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

prakshil said:


> I am collecting documents for ACS skill assessment, could anyone please help me with below query
> 
> 1. I am intending to get the SD for one of my experience, I have been working on a contract to company XYZ (on payroll of staff augmentation company ABC). I am planning to get SD from employee of ABC who happens to be in the same situation as mine. eventually, we both were regularised in XYZ . Please suggest .
> 
> 2.Is it mandatory that the employee writing SD has to be employed for whole duration (In my scenario he worked with me only for 8 month of the total 10 months for which I am taking SD )


why don't you mail to acs and get your query clarified


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prakshil said:


> I am collecting documents for ACS skill assessment, could anyone please help me with below query
> 
> 1. I am intending to get the SD for one of my experience, I have been working on a contract to company XYZ (on payroll of staff augmentation company ABC). I am planning to get SD from employee of ABC who happens to be in the same situation as mine. eventually, we both were regularised in XYZ . Please suggest .
> 
> 2.Is it mandatory that the employee writing SD has to be employed for whole duration (In my scenario he worked with me only for 8 month of the total 10 months for which I am taking SD )


You are taking the concept of SD very lightly 

It’s not if anybody in the organisation can issue you the SD
The person giving the SD should by senior to you preferably, but under no circumstances junior to you.
Also he has to have some interaction with your work because only then he can truthfully certify your RnR
So the period he was not working is absolutely ruled out and for the balance 8 months also rethink if he can actually issue the SD or not

Cheers


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks for your response .

Probably I didnt emphasize the larger concern I have .

Definately I would be getting SD from person who has been part of my team and responsible for my RnR .

If I could summarize again

1. I should have SD from employee of ABC which is as expected?

2. If the person issuing SD has only worked for 8 months out of my 10 months tenure , is it advisable to get SD from him ?


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

prakshil said:


> I am collecting documents for ACS skill assessment, could anyone please help me with below query
> 
> 1. I am intending to get the SD for one of my experience, I have been working on a contract to company XYZ (on payroll of staff augmentation company ABC). I am planning to get SD from employee of ABC who happens to be in the same situation as mine. eventually, we both were regularised in XYZ . Please suggest .
> 
> 2.Is it mandatory that the employee writing SD has to be employed for whole duration (In my scenario he worked with me only for 8 month of the total 10 months for which I am taking SD )


These are the rules for SD which I followed:


It should be from a senior colleague. (Preferably. As a last resort, it can be from a same-level colleague also, but not from anyone junior to you.)


The issuer of the SD (colleague or senior) should have joined the organisation before you and, if no longer working there, should've left the organisation after you.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

prakshil said:


> Thanks for your response .
> 
> Probably I didnt emphasize the larger concern I have .
> 
> ...


Please check the comments inline.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello friends,
Need Ur help!
Iam a business analyst in my present company and have reference letter stating my R&R for the same .But in my previous co. I was an account manager and my R&R were of both business sales and Business analysis . My employer will issue me the reference letter mentioning both the job R&R.My question is that
Will the designation effect my assessment for business analyst?
Will my R&R be acceptable as business analyst by ACS?
Is there anyone who have gone through this situation ..


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

amitjadhav24 said:


> I have been trying to make payment to ACS and get the below error:
> 
> "YOUR TRANSACTION HAS BEEN REJECTED FOR THE FOLLOWING REASON: RECEIVED TRANSACTION ERROR FROM EWAY"
> 
> ...



>>As per HDFC guys, it will be 3.5% service charges plus 18% GST on that charge amount - works out to be INR 1033 for 500 AUD.

If 18% GST is charged then that will be charged illegally. GST is only for Goods and Services you receive locally and not overseas. 
Like when you pay Visa fee to foreign consulate thats not local service you are rendering from Indian/State government in India.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello friends,
> Need Ur help!
> Iam a business analyst in my present company and have reference letter stating my R&R for the same .But in my previous co. I was an account manager and my R&R were of both business sales and Business analysis . My employer will issue me the reference letter mentioning both the job R&R.My question is that
> Will the designation effect my assessment for business analyst?
> ...


Can anyone suggest on this situation?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are taking the concept of SD very lightly
> 
> It’s not if anybody in the organisation can issue you the SD
> The person giving the SD should by senior to you preferably, but under no circumstances junior to you.
> ...


FYI - I got SD for my 4 years of experience from company X in India from the guy who joined organization as a fresh engineer like me and he left the organization hardly a week before i left. I got +ive result for that SD. We both had S/W Engg designation at the time of joining and leaving. We both were working in a same group/project for all 4 years. The only difference is that company X was a very big and reputed one.

Cheers.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

prakshil said:


> Thanks for your response .
> 
> Probably I didnt emphasize the larger concern I have .
> 
> ...


>>2. If the person issuing SD has only worked for 8 months out of my 10 months tenure , is it advisable to get SD from him ? 

My wife got SD for her 16 months tenure from her team lead who joined same group after 4 months of her joining. Team Lead mentioned that he oversaw her work for 75% of her tenure from dd/mm/yy to dd/mm/yy. She also attached relieving letter which proved that she was there from x to y date.
She hasn't received her assessment results yet. I will update you once she gets the results.

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone got ACS results recently?


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> >>2. If the person issuing SD has only worked for 8 months out of my 10 months tenure , is it advisable to get SD from him ?
> 
> My wife got SD for her 16 months tenure from her team lead who joined same group after 4 months of her joining. Team Lead mentioned that he oversaw her work for 75% of her tenure from dd/mm/yy to dd/mm/yy. She also attached relieving letter which proved that she was there from x to y date.
> She hasn't received her assessment results yet. I will update you once she gets the results.
> ...


thanks


----------



## Bhoumik (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All,

I have done my ACS in JUL 2016. My points as below.

AGE 25 + EXP 15 ( 10 IND + 5 AUS ) + Education 15 + Spouse 5 + Eng - 0  = 60 

Now as of Apr 2018. My exp points increased to 20 ( 15 IND + 5 AUS ). .. I am still in the same company and Same role. 

Do I need to get MY ACS done again? 

Can I hope for 65 + 5 = 70 NSW ??


----------



## gg_ss (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi All, 
I have a couple of questions. 

1. I had 8 and half years of experience before i came to Australia and now 32 months in Au. How much points i can claim for overseas and Australian experience.
2. I would like to apply for 190, do we calculate regional sponsorship as part of points or they are separately counted.
3. I'll be applying for Software Tester/ICT QA Engineer. What is the minimum points required to get an invite?

I'll much appreciate your answers.

thanks.


----------



## Bhoumik (Dec 7, 2014)

gg_ss said:


> Hi All,
> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. I had 8 and half years of experience before i came to Australia and now 32 months in Au. How much points i can claim for overseas and Australian experience.
> ...


1. Out of 8 and Half , How much ACS will consider is what matters. so usually you may get 5 years acceptable form ACS. Which awards you 10 points. AND AUS exp. 1-3 yr will give 5 points and 3-5 gives 10 points. So wait for 5 more months. So that you can get total 20 points ( 10 INDIA + 10 AUS ) .

2. AGE points + Education points + Exp Points + English Language Points + State/Regional Sponsorship points. 
3. Need to check the trend, with updates in the forum .


----------



## gg_ss (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks Bhoumik.

Here is my point split currently.
AGE points: 25 + Education points: 15 + Exp Points: 10+5 + English Language Points: 10 + State/Regional Sponsorship points: 5.




Bhoumik said:


> 1. Out of 8 and Half , How much ACS will consider is what matters. so usually you may get 5 years acceptable form ACS. Which awards you 10 points. AND AUS exp. 1-3 yr will give 5 points and 3-5 gives 10 points. So wait for 5 more months. So that you can get total 20 points ( 10 INDIA + 10 AUS ) .
> 
> 2. AGE points + Education points + Exp Points + English Language Points + State/Regional Sponsorship points.
> 3. Need to check the trend, with updates in the forum .


----------



## Bhoumik (Dec 7, 2014)

gg_ss said:


> Thanks Bhoumik.
> 
> Here is my point split currently.
> AGE points: 25 + Education points: 15 + Exp Points: 10+5 + English Language Points: 10 + State/Regional Sponsorship points: 5.


Such a case, I can suggest 2 options.

1) apply for NSW / SA / VIC - state sponsorship 
2) Try to improve English score 

Now a days even 70 points not enough in 2613XX class.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Anyone got ACS results recently?


As per myimmitracker.com Person who filed on Feb 10th 2018, got ACS results on April 3rd 2018. 
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker

I have filed for my spouse on Feb 13th, Still waiting for results.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

prakshil said:


> thanks



Quote:
_Originally Posted by bablu12345 View Post
>>2. If the person issuing SD has only worked for 8 months out of my 10 months tenure , is it advisable to get SD from him ? 

My wife got SD for her 16 months tenure from her team lead who joined same group after 4 months of her joining. Team Lead mentioned that he oversaw her work for 75% of her tenure from dd/mm/yy to dd/mm/yy. She also attached relieving letter which proved that she was there from x to y date.
She hasn't received her assessment results yet. I will update you once she gets the results.

_



And now, as my wife got assessment result, I can confirm that she got +ive for her full 100% employment even though SD was for 75% of her tenure only.


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

Got my ACS result today.

Applied 9 Feb, and got a favourable result!!! Lodged EOI and hoping to finish the rest of the process in a month or two!!!!:lalala:


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

sundeepclive said:


> Got my ACS result today.
> 
> Applied 9 Feb, and got a favourable result!!! Lodged EOI and hoping to finish the rest of the process in a month or two!!!!


Same here. Applied for ACS on Feb 9 and received the assessment today for the role ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## gg_ss (Apr 3, 2018)

Can someone confirm all the docs required for ACS assessment.

1. Certified copy of Degree and mark sheets.
2. Passport copy.
3. Employment reference from HR.

is there any other doc which is required?


----------



## Bhoumik (Dec 7, 2014)

gg_ss said:


> Can someone confirm all the docs required for ACS assessment.
> 
> 1. Certified copy of Degree and mark sheets.
> 2. Passport copy.
> ...


I will send you the link


----------



## Bhoumik (Dec 7, 2014)

Bhoumik said:


> I will send you the link


https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Application-Checklist.pdf


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

gg_ss said:


> Can someone confirm all the docs required for ACS assessment.
> 
> 1. Certified copy of Degree and mark sheets.
> 2. Passport copy.
> ...


No, there isn't any other documents required. All the 3 are good enough to file ACS skills assessment.


----------



## gg_ss (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## Aisha Umair (Feb 27, 2018)

*ACS Assessment*

Hello Guys,

Quick question. I have done my electronics engineering but i have 4 years of experience which is relevant to IT.
Please confirm, how much chances i have to get the positive assessment from ACS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aisha Umair said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Quick question. I have done my electronics engineering but i have 4 years of experience which is relevant to IT.
> Please confirm, how much chances i have to get the positive assessment from ACS?


Your experience should be More then 4 years

Even if it less by a few days, you may get a negative assessment 

So be very careful in calculating the actual experience 

I am presuming that you would be applying for 2613

Cheers


----------



## Aisha Umair (Feb 27, 2018)

But its 4 years exact, what should i do then?
go with the assessment of not?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aisha Umair said:


> But its 4 years exact, what should i do then?
> go with the assessment of not?


Are you no longer working ?

Cheers


----------



## Aisha Umair (Feb 27, 2018)

no i went to Australia for my MBA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aisha Umair said:


> no i went to Australia for my MBA.


I do not know what to say

You would be taking a risk 

Cheers


----------



## Aisha Umair (Feb 27, 2018)

taking a risk a money or what else?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aisha Umair said:


> taking a risk a money or what else?


Just the 500 AUD assessment charges
There are no other penalties or repercussions 

Cheers


----------



## Aisha Umair (Feb 27, 2018)

If somehow i manage to show more then 4.5 years of experience from the different organizations.
Like 4 years in one organization 
and 6 months in other organization.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aisha Umair said:


> If somehow i manage to show more then 4.5 years of experience from the different organizations.
> Like 4 years in one organization
> and 6 months in other organization.


What do you mean by manage ?
If I understand you correctly , it would be a false employment 

if so, I would not be in a position to answer any query

Cheers


----------



## Aisha Umair (Feb 27, 2018)

No not a false.
there was an internship before, so if i convert it into employment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aisha Umair said:


> No not a false.
> there was an internship before, so if i convert it into employment.


Internships while studying do not count as work experience 

When did you do the internship?

What were the hours you worked and were you paid for it !

Cheers


----------



## Aisha Umair (Feb 27, 2018)

No it was after my engineering.
I just have the internship appointment letter, other than that i have nothing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aisha Umair said:


> No it was after my engineering.
> I just have the internship appointment letter, other than that i have nothing.


I seriously doubt if ACS would consider it

Your only hope I see is that as Electronics course in Pakistan has more ICT content then india, ( as per a post by another member in this subject) , maybe you can get away with just 2 years deduction and get a positive assessment 


Cheers


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi all,

I have received positive ACS result few days ago. So, can anybody assist me what is the next step that I should do to submit an application.??


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone got +ve assessment??

I see that Feb15 applicant has got ACS result on April 4.

Anyone here has any luck?


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Jaipreet said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received positive ACS result few days ago. So, can anybody assist me what is the next step that I should do to submit an application.??




Submit what application? Once you get your skills assessed, you are pretty much done with Skill Assessment ( Considering your degree is also assessed by ACS) . Next steps would be, English Test, EOI, wait for invite, and apply for Visa and wait for grant. There are many things to be done once you get your invitation( Medicals, PCC, Evidence got points claimed) which are discussed and being discussed in multiple threads. You might want to check those!!


----------



## kishore99 (Feb 6, 2018)

I submitted for ACS assessment on 17 feb; status still : with assessor; earlier until third week it showed 6-8 weeks processing times; Now its showing 10-12 weeks; don't know whats next


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

kishore99 said:


> I submitted for ACS assessment on 17 feb; status still : with assessor; earlier until third week it showed 6-8 weeks processing times; Now its showing 10-12 weeks; don't know whats next


Submitted on 13th Feb for Spouse, Still Waiting..


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

vineetanandjha said:


> Submitted on 13th Feb for Spouse, Still Waiting..


Applied for spouse on 12th Feb and have got it 5th April (yesterday) and have claimed 5 points for partner. So hopeful that yours also will come today or before next week mid.

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## gg_ss (Apr 3, 2018)

Can anyone give me template to create statutory declaration letter? Or any link of the existing template.

Also I've more than 10 years of experience however working in Australia for 2 years, can my current supervisor sign the declaration for all 10 years of my experience?

thanks.


----------



## ankit_yadav355 (Dec 28, 2017)

I applied for ACS on 2nd Feb and got result on 6th April. Though they deducted 4 years of my experience, which left me with no points for experience while applying for EOI provided I can score above 8 in IELTS to secure 20 points for English. Really disappointed with the result. I saw someone posted that they got only 2 years deducted for same category I applied for (Computer Network professional). 

Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Try PTE its slightly easier compared to IELTS.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

ankit_yadav355 said:


> I applied for ACS on 2nd Feb and got result on 6th April. Though they deducted 4 years of my experience, which left me with no points for experience while applying for EOI provided I can score above 8 in IELTS to secure 20 points for English. Really disappointed with the result. I saw someone posted that they got only 2 years deducted for same category I applied for (Computer Network professional).
> 
> Any suggestion would be appreciated.


So how many points you will get overall

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## priyanksrivastava (Apr 9, 2018)

*ACS assessment Feb 2018*

Hi All - I have submitted my assessment on Feb 16, 2018 under category, ANZSCO 261313. I don't have any Australia Work experience but have 9+ years of experience in last 10 years outside Australia. 

Any suggestions on how many points can I score in Experience section.

Thanks.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi,

Anybody else received their ACS assessment from Feb? I had submitted on 11th Feb, still no response. Getting really anxious now.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi,

Anybody else received their ACS assessment from Feb? I had submitted on 11th Feb, still no response. Getting really anxious now.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody else received their ACS assessment from Feb? I had submitted on 11th Feb, still no response. Getting really anxious now.
> 
> ...


Submitted on 13th Feb for my Spouse.. No sight of the Assessment results Yet..


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Some People who filled Skill assessment with ACS on 14/15/16/17 Feb have got their results as per myimmitracker


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Not yet. Feb 15. However a quick email to ACS let me know that it's in the final stage and can be expected soon


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

pravincv said:


> Not yet. Feb 15. However a quick email to ACS let me know that it's in the final stage and can be expected soon


Thanks for the reply, which id did you send the mail to? I sent a mail to [email protected] but haven't received a reply yet.

Regards,
Neha


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Thanks for the reply, which id did you send the mail to? I sent a mail to [email protected] but haven't received a reply yet.
> 
> Regards,
> Neha


Yes that one and the [email protected] I'd as well. Though it was [email protected] who replied


----------



## Mureedabbas (Mar 22, 2018)

I apply ACS assessment on 17th feb still no result.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi All

I just got status updates in ACS as application successfully finalized.

Just wanted to know where and when will I receive the letter, and also will it be in hardcopy, soft copy or both?

Plz advise, Thanks!!


----------



## kishore99 (Feb 6, 2018)

Did you checked your email?


----------



## kishore99 (Feb 6, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just got status updates in ACS as application successfully finalized.
> 
> ...


did you checked your email?


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I had applied for ACS on Feb 11 and got the result today. I have a query regarding the assessment. How is the total experience calculated -

1. The date from which employment is considered - To the date when I apply for EOI

OR

2. The date from which employment is considered - To the assessment date.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Applied on Feb 3rd. Got the results today. Positive assessment. They did reduce 4 years of experience as my Degree was in E & C.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

kishore99 said:


> did you checked your email?


I checked with my consultant. She got the mail regarding my ACS positive assessment.

Important Observation:
Also, i had mailed the ACS regarding my status update yesterday; and today i got the positive assessment results.

In process of submitting EOI.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> I checked with my consultant. She got the mail regarding my ACS positive assessment.
> 
> Important Observation:
> Also, i had mailed the ACS regarding my status update yesterday; and today i got the positive assessment results.
> ...


You are very likely to receive Victoria nomination with high points and PTE 20.

All the best!


----------



## jumboking (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

The ACS applied in February'18 should get it in April'18. Though The timelines have been changed from 6-8 weeks to 10-12 weeks.

*I've applied the ACS on 5th Feb'18 and got a positive assessment on 6th April'18 under ICT Security Specialist.*

Thanks!


----------



## jumboking (Apr 11, 2018)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for ACS on Feb 11 and got the result today. I have a query regarding the assessment. How is the total experience calculated -
> 
> ...


Hi Neha,

AFAIK The To date is considered to be the assessment date. However, If you are still in the same organization you can just upload a employment certificate that you are in the same company and have gained additional experience (with in the same job code)

Thanks!


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked with my consultant. She got the mail regarding my ACS positive assessment.
> ...


Thanks a lot!! 🙂


----------



## kishore99 (Feb 6, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> I checked with my consultant. She got the mail regarding my ACS positive assessment.
> 
> Important Observation:
> Also, i had mailed the ACS regarding my status update yesterday; and today i got the positive assessment results.
> ...


Congratulations; 
All the best; 
by the way what was the matter in email you sent to ACS?


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

jumboking said:


> Hi Neha,
> 
> AFAIK The To date is considered to be the assessment date. However, If you are still in the same organization you can just upload a employment certificate that you are in the same company and have gained additional experience (with in the same job code)
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for your reply. So this employment certificate, when would I need to upload it? I applied for EOI yesterday and I wasn't asked to upload it. Because if this additional experience is not considered, I would loose 5 points. Would they ask me after invitation?

Regards,
Neha


----------



## jumboking (Apr 11, 2018)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Thanks for your reply. So this employment certificate, when would I need to upload it? I applied for EOI yesterday and I wasn't asked to upload it. Because if this additional experience is not considered, I would loose 5 points. Would they ask me after invitation?
> 
> Regards,
> Neha


Hi Neha,

There is no documentation required at the time of EOI submission. The link mentioned below would be helpful for you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...450-work-experience-after-acs-assessment.html


----------



## inognito (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi All, 

i applied for ACS on 22nd Feb.
Today morning i got positive assessment from ACS.
I have total of 6 companies with exp of 11 years 3 months.

ACS did not consider 1 company exp of 1 year 1 month due to lack of supporting documents.

I think i am eligible for 15 points of work exp now. 

Appearing for PTE o 17th .
Hope for the best.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Received assessment for 15 points ICT Business Analyst.
PTE: 90/90/90/90 
EOI'd today with 70 for NSW.
Waiting for 5 partner points sometime in early May.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

inognito said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i applied for ACS on 22nd Feb.
> Today morning i got positive assessment from ACS.
> ...


So people submitting it in April will receive it in June?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

rzeus said:


> So people submitting it in April will receive it in June?


thats the current trend. ACS may update timelines based on workload


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

inognito said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i applied for ACS on 22nd Feb.
> Today morning i got positive assessment from ACS.
> ...


HI,
I also got ACS result for my Spouse yesterday 12th April, which was submitted on 13th Feb. But they did not considered 2 companies experience stating *"Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail"* even thought all documents was submitted. Probably it was because SD was submitted instead of Reference R&R letter. it can be challenged by paying AU$ 350 but i am not going for it. As it doesn't matters for me because she is not the primary applicant. 

So the key takeaways are Minimum 2 months time line for ACS assessment. and secondly try to get reference R&R letter from employer instead of SD otherwise you may end up loosing points on years of experience or loosing time & money in challenging the ACS result.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

what do you mean by SD? Affidavit for work ex?


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

also they didn't ask you for additional documents for your spouse?
They usually ask for documents if needed.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

rzeus said:


> what do you mean by SD? Affidavit for work ex?


yes SD is affidavit Statutory declaration


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

rzeus said:


> also they didn't ask you for additional documents for your spouse?
> They usually ask for documents if needed.


No communication from ACS, direct results in 2 Months.


----------



## inognito (Jul 10, 2013)

vineetanandjha said:


> No communication from ACS, direct results in 2 Months.




They do ask for additional documents. BUt i too, do not have RnR letter . I had submitted SD affidavit.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

inognito said:


> vineetanandjha said:
> 
> 
> > No communication from ACS, direct results in 2 Months.
> ...


When did u submitted Ur documents for ACS assessment?


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Good Luck for your PTE. 



inognito said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i applied for ACS on 22nd Feb.
> Today morning i got positive assessment from ACS.
> ...


----------



## priyanksrivastava (Apr 9, 2018)

*Received ACS assessment*

Hi All,

I submitted my assessment on Feb 16 for ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer). Received a positive assessment today however they did not consider 3.5 years IT experience saying insufficient documentation. I have submitted my experience letter. Without this 3.5 years, I have 5.7 years of experience which will result in 10 points.

The letter mentions that Department of Immigration and Border Protection(DI&BP) reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.

Does this mean DI&BP may consider the experience based on the documents provided. If not, is it worth it to file an appeal against the assessment.

Any thoughts will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

priyanksrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my assessment on Feb 16 for ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer). Received a positive assessment today however they did not consider 3.5 years IT experience saying insufficient documentation. I have submitted my experience letter. Without this 3.5 years, I have 5.7 years of experience which will result in 10 points.
> 
> ...


Which documents did u submitted for 3.5 years work experience?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

priyanksrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my assessment on Feb 16 for ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer). Received a positive assessment today however they did not consider 3.5 years IT experience saying insufficient documentation. I have submitted my experience letter. Without this 3.5 years, I have 5.7 years of experience which will result in 10 points.
> 
> ...


You can not add unassessed expirence in your EoI as assesed. You can add it in non relevant expirence but you will not get points for it. Many people who submitted assessment in Feb have faced this issue including me (for my spouse). And I guess all those who submitted SD instead of Reference letter got this. If you got this result due to submitting SD instead of reference letter on company letter head, you can challenge to acs but that cost $350 and lot of time again.


----------



## priyanksrivastava (Apr 9, 2018)

I did not submit SD. I got the experience letter on the company letter head after I quit the company. It says insufficient details, not sure why this got rejected.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

priyanksrivastava said:


> I did not submit SD. I got the experience letter on the company letter head after I quit the company. It says insufficient details, not sure why this got rejected.


Did you submit reference letter that is roles and responsibilities letter on company letter head.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

priyanksrivastava said:


> I did not submit SD. I got the experience letter on the company letter head after I quit the company. It says insufficient details, not sure why this got rejected.




Did the letter mention your roles and responsibilities?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyanksrivastava (Apr 9, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> Did the letter mention your roles and responsibilities?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Requirement Gathering
Preparing ETL High level and Low Level Design Documents
ETL/Data Analyst Lead
End to end delivery of small to medium ETL Project
Configuration Management
Production Support
Data Analysis


----------



## priyanksrivastava (Apr 9, 2018)

vineetanandjha said:


> Did you submit reference letter that is roles and responsibilities letter on company letter head.


Yes


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

priyanksrivastava said:


> Yes


Go for Appeal if want to wait. 

Applications *incur a $395 fee and will take 3-4 weeks *to be processed

Appeal Application
If you disagree with the result of your assessment outcome and you believe an error has been made in your skills assessment, you
may submit an Appeal application.
To submit an Appeal application, use the Linking to an Earlier Application option in the application form.
Please include detailed reasons why you believe the original outcome is incorrect. Only one appeal can be made per case and the
appeal outcome is final.
*If your Appeal is successful, a full refund of the Appeal fee will be refunded.*


click here to see the official information

Also i would advice Submit an EOI with your current points and update it later with additional points if your appeal is successful.


----------



## kishore99 (Feb 6, 2018)

*submitted 18 feb got results 14 april*

Hi All,
I received the ACS results today. submitted 18 feb got results 14 april 2018.
Thanks to all for updating their status here on the forum.
All the best..


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

priyanksrivastava said:


> Requirement Gathering
> 
> Preparing ETL High level and Low Level Design Documents
> 
> ...




Appeal it, as you have rnr on letter head it should be fine


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mureedabbas (Mar 22, 2018)

Anyone received ACS assessment apply on 17th feb?


----------



## inognito (Jul 10, 2013)

inognito said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i applied for ACS on 22nd Feb.
> Today morning i got positive assessment from ACS.
> ...





Dear all, when i read my acs result in details . I could not undertsand my work exp counted. 
Can i expert throw some light on below matter. 

Did i get 7 years or 9 years or 10 years as work experience. 



The following employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/07 - 04/09 – 2 year(s) 3 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: company 1
Country: India


Dates: 05/09 - 01/10 – 0 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Company 2
Country: India


Dates: 01/10 - 09/14 – 4 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer and Technical Analyst
Employer: Company 3
Country: India


Dates: 10/14 - 05/15 – 0 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Development Lead
Employer: Company 4
Country: India


Dates: 07/16 - 01/18 – 1 year(s) 7 month(s)
Position: Senior Manager IT
Employer: Company 6
Country: India


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates:06/15 - 07/16 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Project Manager - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: Company 5
Country: India


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

inognito said:


> inognito said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


9yr 10 months 

This one is not considered 
following employment has been assessed as not suitable. Dates:06/15 - 07/16 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s) Position: Project Manager - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation Employer: Company 5 Country: India


----------



## inognito (Jul 10, 2013)

vineetanandjha said:


> 9yr 10 months
> 
> This one is not considered
> following employment has been assessed as not suitable. Dates:06/15 - 07/16 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s) Position: Project Manager - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation Employer: Company 5 Country: India


Sir, I understood about this experience.

I am asking about the line mentioned that your Exp from March 2010 is considered.


Can u explain this. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

inognito said:


> Sir, I understood about this experience.
> 
> I am asking about the line mentioned that your Exp from March 2010 is considered.
> 
> ...


Seems to indicate valid experience starts only after March 2010 likely because they have deducted years for non.computing major. The excluded part after 2010 gets no credit.


----------



## inognito (Jul 10, 2013)

pravincv said:


> Seems to indicate valid experience starts only after March 2010 likely because they have deducted years for non.computing major. The excluded part after 2010 gets no credit.




Hello, 


i dont think so.

in ACS below is written:-

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from Kurukshetra University completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.


----------



## inognito (Jul 10, 2013)

inognito said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> i dont think so.
> ...






:sorry::sorry::sorry: for posting again.

Anyone for below case ???


Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from Kurukshetra University completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.


The following employment after March 2010  is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/07 - 04/09 – 2 year(s) 3 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: company 1
Country: India


Dates: 05/09 - 01/10 – 0 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Company 2
Country: India


Dates: 01/10 - 09/14 – 4 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer and Technical Analyst
Employer: Company 3
Country: India


Dates: 10/14 - 05/15 – 0 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Development Lead
Employer: Company 4
Country: India


Dates: 07/16 - 01/18 – 1 year(s) 7 month(s)
Position: Senior Manager IT
Employer: Company 6
Country: India


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates:06/15 - 07/16 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Project Manager - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: Company 5
Country: India





in previous assessment in year 2013, ACS result was:

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from Kurukshetra University completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.


The following employment after  January 2009  is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/07 - 04/09 – 2 year(s) 3 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: company 1
Country: India


Dates: 05/09 - 01/10 – 0 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Company 2
Country: India


Dates: 01/10 - 04/13 – 3 year(s) 3 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer 
Employer: Company 3
Country: India


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

inognito said:


> :sorry::sorry::sorry: for posting again.
> 
> Anyone for below case ???
> 
> ...


Per your results, you can claim your experience Mar 2010 onward, which mean you have to deduct two months of experience from your company 3, and applicable experience (as 'Yes' in EOI) should be counted from 03/10 - 09/14 and onward. So total is 4 yr 6 month + 8 months + 1 yr 7 months = 6 yrs and 9 months. If you're still employed with company 6 then keep adding that experience with during your EOI submission. Hope this should help.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Your pass-out year of 2006 is more than 10 years now, which was not the case in assessment of year 2013.

Re-read the following clause.

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or* 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history* (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.





inognito said:


> :sorry::sorry::sorry: for posting again.
> 
> Anyone for below case ???
> 
> ...


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

After March 2010 means you experience starts at April 2010.

So your relevant experience as per this report is 
*6 years and 8 months* = 4 years 5 months + 8 months + 1 year 7 months 

So, you can claim 10 points on basis of this report.




inognito said:


> The following employment *after March 2010* considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.





manishx said:


> Per your results, you can claim your experience Mar 2010 onward, which mean you have to deduct two months of experience from your company 3, and applicable experience (as 'Yes' in EOI) should be counted from 03/10 - 09/14 and onward. So total is 4 yr 6 month + 8 months + 1 yr 7 months = 6 yrs and 9 months. If you're still employed with company 6 then keep adding that experience with during your EOI submission. Hope this should help.


----------



## dalip (Apr 15, 2018)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my ACS application on 21st jan 2018, after 10 days on 31st jan status changed to "in process" (case officer assigned)
> 
> Still with CO, after that it will go Assessor, any Idea how much time assessor may take?
> ...


All the best


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

If i Update my Eoi with some information, but does not change the Overall Points, does it change my DoE ?
Please help Urgent. 
It seems that ACS deducted 2 yrs of my experience, but i did not understood the term 
*The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.* So i have to mark experience before Nov 2009 as non relevant. 
However it will not change my overall points because i have still more than 8 yrs experience after Nov 2009.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Any experience prior to and including November 2009 will be considered part of requirement to meet the "suitability criteria" of that particular job code. So, can't be considered as work experience, consider those two or four years as internship.

You can split the work experience into two parts

Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? *No*
Date from YY
Date to *30/09/2009*


Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? *Yes*
Date from *01/10/2009*
Date to ZZ






vineetanandjha said:


> If i Update my Eoi with some information, but does not change the Overall Points, does it change my DoE ?
> Please help Urgent.
> It seems that ACS deducted 2 yrs of my experience, but i did not understood the term
> *The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> ...


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Any experience prior to and including November 2009 will be considered part of requirement to meet the "suitability criteria" of that particular job code. So, can't be considered as work experience, consider those two or four years as internship.
> 
> You can split the work experience into two parts
> 
> ...



Thanks,
Yes i filled and Updated EoI the Split way referring to below thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ning-skilled-experience-eoi.html#post12551810
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...isa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html#post14309802

Company A - Nov 2005 ~ May 2008 - "Not Relevant"
*Company B - Jun 2008 ~ Oct 2009 - "Not Relevant"
Company B - Nov 2009 ~ - "Relevant"*

BTW i have included Nov in relevant. I consider After Nov Means After Nov 1st its relevant. Not Sure how to interpret this logically.

No change in points claimed, so no change in DoE.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

I also was confused on what exactly "after" means. I read somewhere in this forum that after means, starting next month, that made sense for me.

Secondly because, I started working on July 13th, so my 2 year work experience will be completed on July 12th and the report said "after July". 

But, I don't think that's an issue, unless you are on border-line case for points. As long as your points are not changing, if mine interpretation or your interpretation is wrong, entry will be considered as minor error in EoI, which CO won't bother.





vineetanandjha said:


> Thanks,
> Yes i filled and Updated EoI the Split way referring to below thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ning-skilled-experience-eoi.html#post12551810
> ...


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

AsterixArmorica said:


> After March 2010 means you experience starts at April 2010.
> 
> So your relevant experience as per this report is
> *6 years and 8 months* = 4 years 5 months + 8 months + 1 year 7 months
> ...


Hi Inognito,
The reply from AsterixArmorica & manishx are correct. You should claim 6 Yrs 8/9 Months.

I also ignored the bleow sentence from my ACS result initially but later realized and updated my EoI.

The following employment *after MM YYYY is considered to equate to work* at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to XXXXXX Anzsco code.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

Mureedabbas said:


> Anyone received ACS assessment apply on 17th feb?


Hopefully you will get it today or within current week.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I had a query. I got positive ACS and applied for EOI. In EOI, where they ask for work experience, I gave all my experience. Today only I realized that I included that experience also which ACS hadn't considered. Example, they had said that all experience after MM/YY is relavant, but in EOI I have given prior experience also. But I have given the ACS reference number also in EOI.

My question is, is it a possibility that skill set calculated wrong points for me? Would they revise it? If yes, when would this be done?

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Re-check the two PDF in your Skill Select account - there are two, one for EoI and one for points.

If anything is stated wrong. Then you need to immediately correct the same. Giving wrong information not only lead to rejection of your Visa application but also you will be banned for applying to Australia Visa for three years.






nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a query. I got positive ACS and applied for EOI. In EOI, where they ask for work experience, I gave all my experience. Today only I realized that I included that experience also which ACS hadn't considered. Example, they had said that all experience after MM/YY is relavant, but in EOI I have given prior experience also. But I have given the ACS reference number also in EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a query. I got positive ACS and applied for EOI. In EOI, where they ask for work experience, I gave all my experience. Today only I realized that I included that experience also which ACS hadn't considered. Example, they had said that all experience after MM/YY is relavant, but in EOI I have given prior experience also. But I have given the ACS reference number also in EOI.
> 
> ...


it seems ACS deducted some (2 or 4 )years of your expirence due to Non ICT Majors.

*The following employment after MMM YYY is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to XXXXX of the ANZSCO Code. *

So you have to Marke the experience prior to MMM YYYY as NO in the Skill Select.

*Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? NO*

If the Date falls between the tenure of any company You have to Split the Experience in 2 parts while filling in skill select.

And fill in skill select as *related to the nominated occupation? Yes* only for the second part After the month which ACS has allowed.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> it seems ACS deducted some (2 or 4 )years of your expirence due to Non ICT Majors.
> 
> *The following employment after MMM YYY is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to XXXXX of the ANZSCO Code. *
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your help. I have updated now. Thankfully the points and DOE haven't changed.

Regards,
Neha


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> it seems ACS deducted some (2 or 4 )years of your expirence due to Non ICT Majors.
> 
> *The following employment after MMM YYY is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to XXXXX of the ANZSCO Code. *
> 
> ...



Also, when ACS says MMM YYY, it means from the 1st of that month right, because that is what I have selected in the EOI.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## Mureedabbas (Mar 22, 2018)

I apply Acs assessment on 17th feb still no result yet?anyone got result apply on 17th feb?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Also, when ACS says MMM YYY, it means from the 1st of that month right, because that is what I have selected in the EOI.
> 
> Thanks,
> Neha


There is no Defined rule as such. But most members start claiming the points from the month written in the assessment rather then the next month as it should be. After discussion from many members, i would say you start relevant experience from next month onward ( means *if ACS says after Nov 2013 means start claiming points from Dec 2013*) if it does not impacts your experience Points.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello seniors,
Need Ur opinion!!
If I apply for ACS assessment through a MARA agent , will I receive my assessment letter faster than who apply by themselves??


----------



## amitz27 (Feb 15, 2018)

I had submitted for ACS assessment on 27th Feb and I received the results today.


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

amitz27 said:


> I had submitted for ACS assessment on 27th Feb and I received the results today.


Congrats!! So that means ~7 weeks is the current trend.

Question: Is ACS assessment dependent on job code? or it is the same irrespective of codes?


----------



## amitz27 (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't think so. I believe it depends on who is handling your assessment and how loaded they are 
Anyways... mine was for 261313 (Software Engineer).


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

amitz27 said:


> I don't think so. I believe it depends on who is handling your assessment and how loaded they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did u applied through an immigration consultant or by yourself?
Did u submitted any SD for your work experience?If yes, what documents did u attached?
Thanks


----------



## amitz27 (Feb 15, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Did u applied through an immigration consultant or by yourself?
> Did u submitted any SD for your work experience?If yes, what documents did u attached?
> Thanks


I applied through an immigration consultant. (<50K INR for the entire process, pretty responsive)

Yes, I submitted an SD for my work experience. The only docs I attached was the first and last pay slip. (apart from the educational and passport copies).

Note: All documents were notarized.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

amitz27 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Did u applied through an immigration consultant or by yourself?
> ...


Thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## neetikag15 (Apr 17, 2018)

hi all, 
I received ACS result yesterday and they mentioned that I have not qualified for 4 years ICT experience. It is because when I applied for ACS, I had 3yr 11month experience.and they have assessed my experience as 3yr 11months.
Now I have completed 4 years. Thinking to submit a review application. What are the chances to get positive result this time??

Code I have applied for is Developer Programmer


----------



## jolt2018 (Mar 19, 2018)

I applied on 27-Feb and got ACS positive results today. Not really 10-12 weeks as they say.. Phew!


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

I had applied on 6th March and got the result today


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

neetikag15 said:


> hi all,
> I received ACS result yesterday and they mentioned that I have not qualified for 4 years ICT experience. It is because when I applied for ACS, I had 3yr 11month experience.and they have assessed my experience as 3yr 11months.
> Now I have completed 4 years. Thinking to submit a review application. What are the chances to get positive result this time??
> 
> Code I have applied for is Developer Programmer


you do not have to submit a review. You will automatically get points as soon as you complete 4 years as long as you are in the same company which i assume you are. No need to worry. When you lodge EOI at later stage, CO will just confirm that you are part of the same company by asking for pay slips and proof that you are still part of same company.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

SD7 said:


> I had applied on 6th March and got the result today


That was really quick.


----------



## naz2018 (Apr 4, 2018)

Did anyone received ACS result for ANZO code 261111 who submitted their application on 28th March?


----------



## naz2018 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry a typo.
Did anyone received ACS result for ANZO code 261111 who submitted their application on 28th February?


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

SD7 said:


> I had applied on 6th March and got the result today


Wow... That was fast...  Matbe your case was straightforward and all the documents were perfect 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

insider580 said:


> you do not have to submit a review. You will automatically get points as soon as you complete 4 years as long as you are in the same company which i assume you are. No need to worry. When you lodge EOI at later stage, CO will just confirm that you are part of the same company by asking for pay slips and proof that you are still part of same company.


insider580: Bro one of my friend got refusal from ACS stating RPL report is not indepth. Now my question is whether we consider it as negative outcome or refusal is something else like submit report again? Kindly guide.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

irk321 said:


> insider580: Bro one of my friend got refusal from ACS stating RPL report is not indepth. Now my question is whether we consider it as negative outcome or refusal is something else like submit report again? Kindly guide.


Not sure bro, i think there must be a way to provide the new report with more details of the product but i am not sure.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

irk321 said:


> insider580: Bro one of my friend got refusal from ACS stating RPL report is not indepth. Now my question is whether we consider it as negative outcome or refusal is something else like submit report again? Kindly guide.


What was the exact case by the way? A non ICT degree with ICT experience?


----------



## neetikag15 (Apr 17, 2018)

If I am not wrong, I think we cannot file EOI unless ACS gives positive assessment result.


----------



## neetikag15 (Apr 17, 2018)

insider580 said:


> you do not have to submit a review. You will automatically get points as soon as you complete 4 years as long as you are in the same company which i assume you are. No need to worry. When you lodge EOI at later stage, CO will just confirm that you are part of the same company by asking for pay slips and proof that you are still part of same company.



If I am not wrong, I think we cannot file EOI unless ACS gives positive assessment result.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

insider580 said:


> What was the exact case by the way? A non ICT degree with ICT experience?


Yes right. He did RPL.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi all , I am planning to file an ACS , and have the following queries :-

1. Does all ACS related documents , passport copy , pay slips , Degree transcripts , Service letter etc...need to be notarized ? 
2. I don't live in India , but I am an Indian national , how do expats get the stuff notarized if this is a "must" , I live in Hong Kong where notarization of any (single) document may cost up to 2000 INR.

Pls. advise.


----------



## Mureedabbas (Mar 22, 2018)

i got refusel on acs assessment they ask to resubmit the report with depth report details ?plx comment can i hope postive assessment after submitting depth report?actually it was RPl with ict experience with non ict degree?plx gudie


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi all , I am planning to file an ACS , and have the following queries :-
> 
> 1. Does all ACS related documents , passport copy , pay slips , Degree transcripts , Service letter etc...need to be notarized ?
> 2. I don't live in India , but I am an Indian national , how do expats get the stuff notarized if this is a "must" , I live in Hong Kong where notarization of any (single) document may cost up to 2000 INR.
> ...


1: Yes, all documents should be notarized (the color copies of original) and then scan the notarized copy to submit on ACS. The ACS portal has very clear instructions in the 'Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants' document under Information For Applicants section, read that carefully.
2. Check if you can send the scanned copies of your documents to India to a friend or family member who can get them notarized per guidelines since usually, notaries don't ask for originals. They can scan notarized copies and send them to you, it should be good enough for ACS submission.

Hope that helps, cheers!


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

neetikag15 said:


> If I am not wrong, I think we cannot file EOI unless ACS gives positive assessment result.


Yeah but i think your concern was more of getting 3.x points instead of 4 which i assume you were positively assessed. Is that not the case?


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello friends,

Can we get our documents notarized from post office? Will that be acceptable..
Thanks


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can we get our documents notarized from post office? Will that be acceptable..
> Thanks


I didn't knew that you could get it attested from post office. Who will be the certifying authority? Please read the ACS guidelines.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ani486 (Jul 25, 2015)

shekharghosh7 said:


> I have submitted on 6th Feb and it shows application is submitted.


Hi Shekhar,

My age is *32 years and 3 months*. Points for age 25 to 32 has 30 points and 33 to 39 years has 25 points. So how many points will I get for age? I am not sure in which age bracket I will be considered.

Thanks.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

ani486 said:


> Hi Shekhar,
> 
> My age is *32 years and 3 months*. Points for age 25 to 32 has 30 points and 33 to 39 years has 25 points. So how many points will I get for age? I am not sure in which age bracket I will be considered.
> 
> Thanks.


30 . You are not 33 yet


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Guys, is the average time to get the report is still 2 months of has it come down further? Share your experience


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

23/04/2018: Application submitted in ACS


24/04/2018: Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor.

24/04/2018: Your application is currently with an assessor.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

invincible84 said:


> 23/04/2018: Application submitted in ACS
> 
> 
> 24/04/2018: Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor.
> ...


I think ACS process is getting faster compared to the past. In November 2017, it took about a week to transfer from CO to Assessor.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

yeah looks good so far, will they ask more documents now? and how much time it will take at this stage?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

invincible84 said:


> yeah looks good so far, will they ask more documents now? and how much time it will take at this stage?


People are getting their outcome within 6 to 7 weeks nowadays based on their feedback in forums.

Normally, CO checks all required documents. Since your case has already been transferred to Assessor, it is unlikely to ask for more documents. I believe you have submitted all documents based on their checklist such as Passport, Employment Reference, Payslips and educational degree and certificates. https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Application-Checklist.pdf


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

payslips? why do they need payslips , i did not see payslips in requirements?

only degree, employment reference, passport and in case MCSE or CCNA


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

Required Documents
1. Birth Certificate or Passport – Applicant details page only, not full passport
2. Degree or Award Certificate
• Title of Degree or Award
• Name of University or Awarding Institution
• Date the Degree or Award was completed – the qualification will be assessed as NOT suitable if
there is no documented evidence that the degree has been completed and awarded.
3. Degree or Award Transcript
• Unit or Subject Names and Grades or Marks Achieved
4. Employment References


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

invincible84 said:


> payslips? why do they need payslips , i did not see payslips in requirements?
> 
> only degree, employment reference, passport and in case MCSE or CCNA


No worries! Job reference alone could be sufficient. For my time, I submitted payslips to support my job reference letter.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes, you only need payslips in case of SD. 

If you submit the documents on company letter head then no pay slips are required. 

I just submitted below docs
- Passport - notarized
- Experience letter on company letter head - notarized
- Degree copy - notarized
- Transcript copy - notarized 

Simple !!


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Yes, you only need payslips in case of SD.
> 
> If you submit the documents on company letter head then no pay slips are required.
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## himanshu.shar90 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi All,

My ACS will be expiring in July 2018. I worked in a company for 3 years and left it.I had submitted SD from my manager previously.So will the same document work OR do I need to get SD again from my previous manager ? 

I want to know will the old SD be still valid or do I need to make a new one ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all , Pls help,guide n clear my Following doubts about ACS...

1. Statutory declaration can be made by your colleague or supervisor or manager. What if the person I know , has left the company that i worked in, Can he sign the Statutory declaration ?

2. If a person who is working at managerial position in the company but was not directly supervising my work or i did not worked under him at all , can he make a statutory declaration??

3. And in ACS application Experience Tab, Do i have to make different entries for role change i.e two different entries- one for systems engineer, 2nd for senior systems engineer , and upload relevant docs supporting the role change and duties performed for both???

4. On my B tech degree , the month and year of passing is mentioned but not date and in ACS Qualification tab application we need to mention date as well. What should be done in this case?? Pls help

TIA.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

Anyone who got the ACS resuts recently in May?


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

can anyone share with me the process of submitting ACS for my work experience. also how to identify the relevant occupation list for software developer


----------



## iqbri badesha (May 15, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> I didn't knew that you could get it attested from post office. Who will be the certifying authority? Please read the ACS guidelines.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I also submitted my file to ACS on 27 mar 2018 as a network engineer and got no result till now. How much time they will take?


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

iqbri badesha said:


> I also submitted my file to ACS on 27 mar 2018 as a network engineer and got no result till now. How much time they will take?


Well, in the status progress, it was mentioned that it would take 10-12 weeks. Some people posted here that they got in 50-52 days (7 weeks), so I also calculated I would get it about that time. 
What is the status showing up for you in application?


----------



## iqbri badesha (May 15, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> Well, in the status progress, it was mentioned that it would take 10-12 weeks. Some people posted here that they got in 50-52 days (7 weeks), so I also calculated I would get it about that time.
> What is the status showing up for you in application?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I got positive result from ACS. What is the next step?


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

iqbri badesha said:


> anoop.rvn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in the status progress, it was mentioned that it would take 10-12 weeks. Some people posted here that they got in 50-52 days (7 weeks), so I also calculated I would get it about that time.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iqbri badesha said:


> anoop.rvn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in the status progress, it was mentioned that it would take 10-12 weeks. Some people posted here that they got in 50-52 days (7 weeks), so I also calculated I would get it about that time.
> ...


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

iqbri badesha said:


> anoop.rvn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in the status progress, it was mentioned that it would take 10-12 weeks. Some people posted here that they got in 50-52 days (7 weeks), so I also calculated I would get it about that time.
> ...


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

iqbri badesha said:


> anoop.rvn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in the status progress, it was mentioned that it would take 10-12 weeks. Some people posted here that they got in 50-52 days (7 weeks), so I also calculated I would get it about that time.
> ...


----------



## iqbri badesha (May 15, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> iqbri badesha said:
> 
> 
> > Are you done with English test? If then, the next steps is to file EOI.
> ...


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys how to login to my old account? it is since 2016 September so it should be still there....I only have reference number and password ..but the login is asking me for email and password..not sure what email my agent used?


----------



## iqbri badesha (May 15, 2018)

iqbri badesha said:


> anoop.rvn said:
> 
> 
> > I have done PTE in sep 2017 and my score was O.L 67,l 66,r 67, s 65, w 68
> ...


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

iqbri badesha said:


> iqbri badesha said:
> 
> 
> > Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

*ACS assessment for designation change*

Hi Experts,

I have my assessment result as a Software engineer for my current organisation, but, now my designation has changed to Senior software engineer and no major changes in my roles and responsibilities. 
Do I need to re-assess with updated letterhead now or can I produce the supporting documents such salary certificate and payslips at the time of visa process? Please advice.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

venkatesh581 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have my assessment result as a Software engineer for my current organisation, but, now my designation has changed to Senior software engineer and no major changes in my roles and responsibilities.
> Do I need to re-assess with updated letterhead now or can I produce the supporting documents such salary certificate and payslips at the time of visa process? Please advice.


Depends.

If you want to claim points even for the SSE period then you need reassessment.

If you claim points only for your SE period, no need to get reassessed.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Experience, Roles and Responsibilities matter, not the designation.
S/w Engg, Associate S/w Engg, Sr. S/w Engg all can have the same RnR.

No need of reassessment in my opinion.



venki276 said:


> Depends.
> 
> If you want to claim points even for the SSE period then you need reassessment.
> 
> If you claim points only for your SE period, no need to get reassessed.


----------



## nkrdwh (Oct 1, 2018)

goal2019 said:


> Got positive acs assessment today morning IST. Applied on 2nd Feb 2018. Cheers...


Hi - Can you please confirm, does BSC (Math, Stats, Computer) considered as ICT Major, and also how many years of IT experience deducted for you, is it 2 years or 4 years.

My wife also has BSC degree from Andhra University but she only got 2.5 years of IT experience.

Your input will be so much valuable for me whether to apply for ACS or not.

Thank You.


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi All,

I have some doubts regarding ACS assessment.

I am completing three years of work experience in India, and have a ICT Major in Computer Networks & Systems Engineer. 

Want to know if i apply for ACS , will they deduct 2years from IT.

Appreciate if anyone can clarify it.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi.

I have changed my job twice after ACS however the job is still relevant. Should I go for re assessment for claiming points. As per my last ACS result, I will be completing 5 yrs in Jan 2019. Hoping ACS will not deduct my years of experience if I re assess for new job. Please someone help in clarifying.


----------



## er.shabeer87 (Mar 5, 2015)

With reference to reassessment, i have done notary for the new employment letter (2018) but what about the documents thats already done in 2016 such as Passport, Educational certs, Marriage cert etc.. Do i need to do it again?


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

For a new ACS application , what is the processing time , as per current trend?


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

For a new ACS application , what is the processing time , as per current trend?


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

venkatesh581 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have my assessment result as a Software engineer for my current organisation, but, now my designation has changed to Senior software engineer and no major changes in my roles and responsibilities.
> Do I need to re-assess with updated letterhead now or can I produce the supporting documents such salary certificate and payslips at the time of visa process? Please advice.


No need for re-assessment if you have not changed your company. Role change does not affect if your responsibilities remain the same.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

jatinpandey said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have changed my job twice after ACS however the job is still relevant. Should I go for re assessment for claiming points. As per my last ACS result, I will be completing 5 yrs in Jan 2019. Hoping ACS will not deduct my years of experience if I reassess for new job. Please someone help in clarifying.


Yes. Once you change the organization and want to claim the points for the new company then you have to get the assessment done again with the documents related to new company and role. 
The deduction rules will remain the same. Meaning, if you had a deduction of 2 years in the past then the same two years will again be deducted from your total experience.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

er.shabeer87 said:


> With reference to reassessment, i have done notary for the new employment letter (2018) but what about the documents thats already done in 2016 such as Passport, Educational certs, Marriage cert etc.. Do i need to do it again?


If you are going to use the same login ID, which you should, then you need not to submit the documents which you have submitted before. If there is any new documents like renewed passport or new rnr letter then you can upload them while doing the re-assessment.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

PSA said:


> For a new ACS application , what is the processing time , as per current trend?


The recent timeline is in range of 2 to 3 weeks however the official is 8 to 10 weeks.


----------

